# PCGH-Adventskalender: Heute Asus ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5 gewinnen - Von 10-20 Uhr mitmachen



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Adventskalender: Heute Asus ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5 gewinnen - Von 10-20 Uhr mitmachen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Adventskalender: Heute Asus ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5 gewinnen - Von 10-20 Uhr mitmachen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Dezember 2011)

Dazu noch bitte einen 2600k und eine schönenes MB und 8Gb Ram  villt ein neues Nt und ich hätte einen schönen Nikolaus


----------



## flinx1970 (6. Dezember 2011)

Leider ist es nicht Möglich am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen, weil das Datum von heute noch nicht freigegeben ist.


----------



## XmuhX (6. Dezember 2011)

Die Nikolaus kann mir fern bleiben...aber die Graka wäre nicht schlecht...zumindest zum testen! 
Denke aber mal das diese lauter ist als meine momentane, und deswegen verzichte ich lieber auf die Mehrleistung.
...läuft eh noch alles flüssig.


----------



## Aîm (6. Dezember 2011)

wie nimmt man denn eigentlich daran teil? einfach das türchen beim adventskalender klicken nachdem es freigegeben ist?


----------



## flinx1970 (6. Dezember 2011)

Aîm schrieb:


> wie nimmt man denn eigentlich daran teil? einfach das türchen beim adventskalender klicken nachdem es freigegeben ist?


 
So sollte es auch funktionieren, blos heute geht es nicht.


----------



## flinx1970 (6. Dezember 2011)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.
Die Teilnahme ist möglich von 10 Uhr bis 20 Uhr, vorher wird das Türchen nicht freigegeben.


----------



## abstrakt (6. Dezember 2011)

es heißt ja auch nicht umsonst "von 10 - 20 Uhr"


----------



## wheeler (6. Dezember 2011)

ok,dann nehm ich die he he he ,feines teil!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Dezember 2011)

Jupp, die "dicke Bertha" würde ich auch nehmen...


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. Dezember 2011)

Also hat der Adventskalender noch nicht genug User erreicht?


----------



## kuer (6. Dezember 2011)

Da nehme ich auch mal dran teil  Könnt mir schon mal Angebote machen, wieviel ihr zahlen wollt, wenn ich sie gewinne


----------



## Psychodelity (6. Dezember 2011)

punkt 10.00 uhr und schon geklickt


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. Dezember 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> Da nehme ich auch mal dran teil  Könnt mir schon mal Angebote machen, wieviel ihr zahlen wollt, wenn ich sie gewinne


 
Tja wie du sagst wenn! Wenn beinhaltet die Möglichkeit des Scheiterns!


----------



## DannyL (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde sie auch nehmen, meine GTX 460 schwächelt hier und da mal etwas herum. Aber das Glück habe ich bekanntermaßen nicht gepachtet.


----------



## Buffbanane (6. Dezember 2011)

Ma mitmachen, obwohl das Glück und ich keine Freunde sind.


----------



## Pat666 (6. Dezember 2011)

Geht mir auch so ich kenn ja mein glück, nur mal muss es ja klappen


----------



## Rizoma (6. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute Fortuna muss auch mal pause machen, die hat doch erst letzte Woche ca. 70 Leute auf einmal ein 6´er im Lotto beschert  

BtT need this Card


----------



## Abductee (6. Dezember 2011)

ich wär ja dafür das jeder eine bekommt


----------



## Knobelmann (6. Dezember 2011)

Wäre durchaus ein schöner Ersatz für meine doch etwas betagte GTX260-216. Und dadurch das sie von Edel-Graka war werde ich sie nicht los -.-


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (6. Dezember 2011)

Wäre auf jeden fall ein sehr starker schub im gegensatz zu meiner kleinen ATI6790
Aber soviel glück hatte ich noch nie aber man darf ja noch träumen


----------



## xTrisherx (6. Dezember 2011)

GL @ all


----------



## CentaX (6. Dezember 2011)

Hey, bleib mir weg mit Sowas wie HD6790, ich gondel noch mit ner ollen HD4850 / 1g rum 
Aber die reicht total, ist dank Musashi-Kühler auch leise .. und für meine wöchentliche Runde Grid reichts, BF3 würde ggf auch noch ganz akzeptabel laufen  Sone große Karte wär bei mir bloß n Krachmacher, denk ich ..


----------



## faesul (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche uns allen viel Glück! Hoffentlich entwickelt sich das Ganze hier nicht wieder zu einem Hass- und Neidthread. Der letzte Thread zum Gewinnspiel war ja mal eine Katastrophe, mit dem ganzen Argumentieren über Mindestanzahl an Beiträgen, Zeitpunkt der Forumanmeldung, Benachteiligung der Community etc.
Aber ich bin guter Dinge, denn als einer, der zwar wenig im PCGH-Forum schreibt, aber darin sehr viel liest, weiß ich, dass die PCGH-Community in ihrem Kern doch aus super Leuten mit Niveau besteht.
In diesem Sinne lasst uns freuen, dass was verschenkt wird und wenn man nichts gewonnen hat, so hatte man immerhin eine nette Gemeinschaft mit der Forum-Community. Und ganz ehrlich: eine funktionierende Community ist für einen PCGH-Fan mehr wert, als die schnellste erhältliche Grafikkarte - hoffe ich doch zumindest


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (6. Dezember 2011)

CentaX schrieb:


> Hey, bleib mir weg mit Sowas wie HD6790, ich gondel noch mit ner ollen HD4850 / 1g rum
> Aber die reicht total, ist dank Musashi-Kühler auch leise .. und für meine wöchentliche Runde Grid reichts, BF3 würde ggf auch noch ganz akzeptabel laufen  Sone große Karte wär bei mir bloß n Krachmacher, denk ich ..


 
So viel unterschied merkst du da aber auch nicht.
Würde mich aber trotzdem freuen über das schöne Teil unterm Baum, da eh alles wieder nur für meine Kiddys drunter ist da die mir viel wichtiger sind.


----------



## Magicnorris (6. Dezember 2011)

Kanns nicht jeden Tag eine 580 geben?  Viel Glück an alle.^^


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2011)

Mir hätte ja schon ein Gehäuse gereicht


----------



## Alex0309 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ohja ne GTX 580 wäre was schönes , von einer GTX 460 mit 768 Mb ein gewaltiger Sprung , dann bräuchte ich nur noch einen neuen PC .
Mit meinem E6750 kann ich die nicht ausreitzen , muss den bald in Rente schicken.


----------



## Myar (6. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich die gewinne, verschenke ich meine Radeon 5750 an den erstbietenden


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Dezember 2011)

Myar schrieb:


> Wenn ich die gewinne, verschenke ich meine Radeon 5750 an den erstbietenden


 
Obwohl du noch nichts gewonnen hast:
Erstbietender!


----------



## GTA 3 (6. Dezember 2011)

Die perfekte Ablöse für meine GTX 470.


----------



## derP4computer (6. Dezember 2011)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, in diesem Sinn warte ich auf die Gewinnbenachrichtigung.


----------



## belle (6. Dezember 2011)

Steigen die Chancen, wenn man sich hier mit einer guten Begründung meldet? 
Danke nochmal an PCGH für das fette G930 Headset vor ein paar Monaten (mein erster Gewinn überhaupt), aber meine 6870 hat das Zeitliche gesegnet und ich habe keine Garantie mehr.
Vielleicht ist mir Fortuna ja hold...


----------



## Magicnorris (6. Dezember 2011)

Du hast eine gute Begründung abgegeben, nichts zu gewinnen. Du hast schon was gewonnen.


----------



## belle (6. Dezember 2011)

Aber nicht doch...


----------



## watercooled (6. Dezember 2011)

belle schrieb:
			
		

> Steigen die Chancen, wenn man sich hier mit einer guten Begründung meldet?
> Danke nochmal an PCGH für das fette G930 Headset vor ein paar Monaten (mein erster Gewinn überhaupt), aber meine 6870 hat das zeitliche gesegnet und ich habe keine Garantie mehr.
> Vielleicht ist mir Fortuna ja hold...



Nein, tun sie nicht.

Ey ich will die 580


----------



## EpicFail (6. Dezember 2011)

die will hier jeder (ich auch)


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Dezember 2011)

hab mich schon geärgert, dass es heute wieder nicht geklappt hat - und dann gesehen dass es mittlerweile bis 20 Uhr geht und nicht bis 18 Uhr


----------



## Magicnorris (6. Dezember 2011)

Dann kannst du dich ja heute 2 mal ärgern.


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Dezember 2011)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> Dann kannst du dich ja heute 2 mal ärgern.


 
Das ist nicht geplant


----------



## Spherre08 (6. Dezember 2011)

Knobelmann schrieb:


> Wäre durchaus ein schöner Ersatz für meine doch etwas betagte GTX260-216. Und dadurch das sie von Edel-Graka war werde ich sie nicht los -.-


 
Ich gurk hier auch noch mit meiner GTX260-192 durch die gegend ...


----------



## Magicnorris (6. Dezember 2011)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Das ist nicht geplant


 Dann viel Glück.


----------



## GTA 3 (6. Dezember 2011)

So 20 Uhr, oh lieber Gott lass mich bitte gewinnen!  
EDIT: Dafür editier ich solang nur diesen Beitrag bis ich weiß ob ich gewonnen hab oder nicht! Der 2000 Beitrag wird warten müssen. XD  Danke!


----------



## Magicnorris (6. Dezember 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> So 20 Uhr, oh lieber Gott lass mich bitte gewinnen!


 Zu solchen Anlässen bete ich auch immer zu Gott.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Dezember 2011)

GTA3 deine 2000er Beitrag wird dann sein !


YEAR WIN !!!


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2011)

Um 10 nach aktualisier ich wieder...bitte bitte


----------



## homunkulus (6. Dezember 2011)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> Zu solchen Anlässen bete ich auch immer zu Gott.


 LOOL das passt 
Jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste


----------



## Alex0309 (6. Dezember 2011)

Gott hat gerade viel zu tun  , jeder " Oh gott bitte bitte ".


----------



## Gast12307 (6. Dezember 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA3 deine 2000er Beitrag wird dann sein !
> 
> YEAR WIN !!!



Du hast die GTX 580 gewonnen ?

@PCGHX und Fortuna Ich habe eine ATI x1650 mit 256 MiB VRam, ich habe die Karte am nötigsten


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Dezember 2011)

Alex0309 schrieb:


> Gott hat gerade viel zu tun  , jeder " Oh gott bitte bitte ".


 
Das erinnert mich an ne Szene aus Bruce allmächtig


----------



## 5t0ne (6. Dezember 2011)

ich Versuchs mal mit drei Ave Maria, gehe aber mal fest aus, das wieder so ein Teufelchen gewonnen hat


----------



## GTA 3 (6. Dezember 2011)

bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> Du hast die GTX 580 gewonnen ?
> 
> @PCGHX und Fortuna Ich habe eine ATI x1650 mit 256 MiB VRam, ich habe die Karte am nötigsten


 Das wäre zuschön um wahr zu sein! Naja abwarten, die Chancen sind relativ gering, leider .  

EGAL, ich kann ab jetzt trozdem feiern! MEIN 2000 BEITRAG! HELL YEAH YIPIIII! 
Davon waren 1998 Beiträge Battlefieldtrolling.


----------



## Magicnorris (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde ja gerne in mein Postfach schauen. Aber ich trau mich einfach nicht. 

@GTA3: Gratz zum 2000. Beitrag.^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Dezember 2011)

Du hast eine GTx570 du brauchst keine mehr !!


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Dezember 2011)

Nix, aber was solls, 75% der Gewinne kommen noch


----------



## Magicnorris (6. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Sie haben eine GTX 580 gewonnen! Dann bin ich aufgewacht und hab mir die Sabber vom Mund gewischt. 

Bin mal gespannt, ob sich der Gewinner hier meldet.


----------



## speddy411 (6. Dezember 2011)

Halleluja...... 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Du wurdest als Gewinner einer Verlosung beim PCGH-Adventskalender 2011 gezogen!

Dein Preis: Asus ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen 
*neidisch schau*


----------



## Magicnorris (6. Dezember 2011)

Na dann viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Royce (6. Dezember 2011)

Du Glücklicher 
Glückwunsch


----------



## LaCroato (6. Dezember 2011)

Viel Spaß mit dem Schätzchen!


----------



## hendrosch (6. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch
Will auch D


----------



## speddy411 (6. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank... 

Auch wenn das jetzt bloed klingt aber ich habe mir nicht den hauch einer change ausgemalt.


----------



## Haxti (6. Dezember 2011)

Mimimi ich armer Willi hab nur ne 460er... Ich hab gerade erst auf ne Geforce 8800GTS/640 aufgerüstet. Macht mal halblang  Ist n mords Gespann mit dem X2 3800  Manche würden das wohl als Retrorechner nutzen. Bei mir ists die Gaminghardware schlechthin. Wenn nvidia endlich mal mit nv4disp.dll klar kommen würde O.o


----------



## Gast12307 (6. Dezember 2011)

speddy411 schrieb:
			
		

> Halleluja......
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch  viel Spaß damit


----------



## xTrisherx (6. Dezember 2011)

von mir auch herzlichen glückwunsch  

wird auch mal zeit für ne Graka -.-, bin mal gespannt was da morgen drin sein wird


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch zur neuen Karte und viel Spaß mit dem guten Stück

mfg


----------



## Mystik (6. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## xTrisherx (6. Dezember 2011)

... mal ne frage ...
wie bzw ab wann ändert sich dieser nickname? also bei mir im moment (Schraubenverwechsler)? nur mal so nice to know


----------



## GTA 3 (6. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch! *neidischrübergug


----------



## Spherre08 (6. Dezember 2011)

Von mir auch Glückwunsch!


----------



## kaffetassen (6. Dezember 2011)

Würde mich freuen , wenn ich etwas gewinne. Aber irgendwie bezweifle ich es , dass es Passiert. 
Hätte dann mal einen Grund mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen... Meiner fällt bald auseinander.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Dezember 2011)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Halleluja......
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> ...


 
Du Saubär


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Dezember 2011)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Halleluja......
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> ...


 
Gefällt mir nicht !!

Auf Deutsch ich bin nur Neidisch


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Dezember 2011)

xTrisherx schrieb:
			
		

> ... mal ne frage ...
> wie bzw ab wann ändert sich dieser nickname? also bei mir im moment (Schraubenverwechsler)? nur mal so nice to know



Bei 100 Posts bekommst du einen neuen. Dann bei so und so vielen bis du bei Quanti gelandet bist.  
Wird man sofort benachrichtigt wenn man gewonnen hat?


----------



## TerrorTomato (6. Dezember 2011)

xTrisherx schrieb:


> ... mal ne frage ...
> wie bzw ab wann ändert sich dieser nickname? also bei mir im moment (Schraubenverwechsler)? nur mal so nice to know


 Kommt drauf an, wieviele Beiträge du verfasst hast...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/42-benutzertitel.html


----------



## Teppichlutscher (6. Dezember 2011)

Die Graka hätte ich auch genommen  , aber gibt ja noch ein paar Türchen


----------



## xTrisherx (6. Dezember 2011)

daaaaaaaankeschön  coole sache ^^ 
is ja fast wie hochlevel


----------



## maxichec (6. Dezember 2011)

Wie kann man hier teil nehmen??? ^.-

Mfg


----------



## speddy411 (6. Dezember 2011)

@LanParty:

Bei mir kam die Mail ca. 10min nach 8.


----------



## xTrisherx (6. Dezember 2011)

....ich warte bis heute noch auf die mail


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Dezember 2011)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Halleluja......
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> ...



Ja herzlichen Glückwunsch !!! Ich gönn´s Dir von Herzen. Viel Spaß mit Deinem Vorweihnachtsgeschenk ! 

Ok , kommt ja erst nach Weihnachten, aber freuen kannst Du Dich ja schon.

Schön.


----------



## Dayst (6. Dezember 2011)

Leider nichts geworden heute naja morgen ist auch noch ein Tag...dummerweise liegt mir das Glück sehr fern :/


----------



## maxichec (6. Dezember 2011)

Was muss man machen um Teilzunehmen???


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Dezember 2011)

maxichec schrieb:


> Was muss man machen um Teilzunehmen???



Auf der Mainpage einfach auf den Adventskalender klicken ( auf der rechten Seite ) und dann dort auf´s Türchen. Immer von 10-20 Uhr einmal mitmachen möglich.

Must mit Deinem Account angemeldet sein.


----------



## Gateway (6. Dezember 2011)

Hat sich schon mal ein Gewinner gemeldet..............nicht das das hier Fake ist..................


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Dezember 2011)

Na les´ doch einfach mal etwas weiter oben.


----------



## Rayken (7. Dezember 2011)

*speddy411* hat ne GTX580 gewonnen nun braucht er bloss nur die restliche passende Hardware um die Grafikkarte voll auszureizen

ich denke mal der kann die trotzdem gebrauchen, ist ja ein ganz schon großer sprung von ner Radeon 8500 auf eine GTX580
Glückwunsch, mal einer der die gut gebrauchen kann, und nicht nur mitmacht um die bei Ebay zu verhöckern...


----------



## TFTP100 (7. Dezember 2011)

Speedy muss der glücklichste Mensch der Welt sein im Moment! Ich haett auch gern ne 580 oder gleich ne 7970


----------



## Pat666 (7. Dezember 2011)

Speedy hat ein glück, der is bestimmt schreiend im Kreis gerannt vor Freude


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (7. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Speedy muss der glücklichste Mensch der Welt sein im Moment! Ich haett auch gern ne 580 oder gleich ne 7970



Wegen einer GTX 580  darf man sicher glücklich sein aber es gibt größeres Glück auf Erden als ein Stück Hardware!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Dezember 2011)

Meinst du zwei Stücke Hardware?


----------



## Knobelmann (7. Dezember 2011)

Oha herzlichen Glückwunsch Speedy 

Ich werds mal weiter versuchen. Möge das Glück uns allen hold sein  (Aber mir am meisten )


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Dezember 2011)

Heute eine GT520? Nee danke, ich verzichte ^^


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (7. Dezember 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Meinst du zwei Stücke Hardware?



Nein ich meinte eigl. einen ALDI Rechner XD


----------



## nickeldesign (7. Dezember 2011)

Heute lohnt es sich nicht. Das ja ein Witz die Karte.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, wenn niemand mitmacht kann ich sie immer noch abgreifen und verkaufen ^^


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (7. Dezember 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn niemand mitmacht kann ich sie immer noch abgreifen und verkaufen ^^


 
Denkst du^^* was!!! Das wird meine XD "Frust Gewinn". 
Und wenn ich die nicht bekomme, kauf ich mir 2Kg Eis und sitze  vor dem TFT!!!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. Dezember 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Heute eine GT520? Nee danke, ich verzichte ^^



Wie war das noch?

Wer die 520er nich ehrt, is der 580er nich wert


----------



## GTA 3 (7. Dezember 2011)

Naja ich nehm trozdem dran teil, ich brauch die Graka zwar nicht, aber mein Onkel, denn benutzt grad nur einen billigen Onboardchip, mit diesem Teil hat er schon wieder mehr Power!


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Dezember 2011)

Naja...so hat man immer mal ne Notfallgraka da


----------



## Masterbase91 (7. Dezember 2011)

Naja für mein 2. Rechner reicht sie allemal^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Dezember 2011)

Als Nottfall Karte sicher oki.

Und ich denke mal das meine Gewinn Chancen steigen bei der Karte da wohl kaum einer die möchte


----------



## PC GAMER (7. Dezember 2011)

Hauptsache gewinnen ?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Dezember 2011)

Wäre cool wenn der Gewinner sich bitte wieder Melden könnte !!


----------



## Mystik (7. Dezember 2011)

bin's leider nicht 

vielleicht ja in den kommenden tagen


----------



## Teppichlutscher (7. Dezember 2011)

mhm schade, schon nicht im Lotto gewonnen und hier auch nicht


----------



## Pat666 (8. Dezember 2011)

Heute gewinn ich, ich weiß es einfach


----------



## Knobelmann (8. Dezember 2011)

*sabber**habenwollen* 

Ich wünsche allen heute viel Glück


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Dezember 2011)

Die GTX560 brauch ich auch nicht. Ich hätte ja gerne die SSD gewonnen... naja mal sehen was der Weihnachtsmann so bringt ^^


----------



## xTrisherx (8. Dezember 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah dabei sein is alles , aber wirklich egal wo etwas zu gewinnen ist ne reine glückssache 
nichts desto trotz wünsche allen weiterhin viel erfolg bis zum 24ten hier etwas zu gewinnen


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde das Spiel können wir doch verlängern. 
Ab dem 01.01.2012 jeden Tag ein Türchen und jeden Tag eine GTX580 ^^* 
Und das 10Jahre lang dann sollte fast jeder hier im Forum etwas gewonnen haben XD 

das macht dann ehhh 1.642.500€ Netto die PCGHX ausgeben muss!

Dann kürzen wir mal die Gehälter JUNGs!

getreu: ALLES für den Dackel, alles für den Club unser Gehalt für das Forum!


----------



## xTrisherx (8. Dezember 2011)

... diesen traum hatte ich auch schon, aber ich bin aufgewacht -.-


----------



## black_porkfire (8. Dezember 2011)

wieder nix


----------



## Mystik (8. Dezember 2011)

black_porkfire schrieb:


> wieder nix


 
auch net..


----------



## xXenermaXx (8. Dezember 2011)

willkommen im club;D


----------



## black_porkfire (8. Dezember 2011)

Mystik schrieb:


> auch net..


 
Es wär aber auch zu schön gewesen...


----------



## Black_Beetle (8. Dezember 2011)

Wie wird man gleich nochmal benachrichtig? Per PM oder per Email?


----------



## black_porkfire (8. Dezember 2011)

Per E-Mail


----------



## Bennz (8. Dezember 2011)

morgen wieder


----------



## xTrisherx (8. Dezember 2011)

auch nix  aber war klar


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. Dezember 2011)

xTrisherx schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaah dabei sein is alles , aber wirklich egal wo etwas zu gewinnen ist ne reine glückssache
> nichts desto trotz wünsche allen weiterhin viel erfolg bis zum 24ten hier etwas zu gewinnen





xTrisherx schrieb:


> auch nix  aber war klar


 
Du widersprichst dich JUNGE


----------



## xTrisherx (8. Dezember 2011)

... oO eher nich so -.- das aht damit doch garnix zu tun 
is doch kla das man sich freuen würde wenn man was gewinnt (jeder denke ich) hab des doch nur so geschrieben das es heute wieder nix geworden is 
aber finde es trotzdem nice auf den fenster zu klicken und trotzdem du hoffen . ABER ich war dabei


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2011)

Werde mal ab heute auch mein Glück versuchen.

Edit: Ach heute ist es ja diese CPU-Kühler, gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## Haxti (9. Dezember 2011)

Ach mein 12 Euro AC Cooler reicht schon


----------



## black_porkfire (9. Dezember 2011)

Neuer Tag, neues Glück


----------



## Rayken (9. Dezember 2011)

also beim Kühler heute kannste gerne mein Glück dazu haben


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Dezember 2011)

Mhhh .... ich hab heute ganz verdutzt die E-Mail von gestern zur Kenntnis genommen ....


----------



## black_porkfire (9. Dezember 2011)

Wieder nix!


----------



## Lochti (9. Dezember 2011)

black_porkfire schrieb:


> Wieder nix!


 auch nix


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (9. Dezember 2011)

wie immer nix ich hab hier noch nie glück gehabt


----------



## Bennz (9. Dezember 2011)

auch nix, hatt aber auch nicht mitgemacht  morgen wieder.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2011)

Neuer Tag - neues Glück.


----------



## knarf0815 (10. Dezember 2011)

zweites mal für diese woche , vielecht hab ich glück
ich drück allen die daumen ( hab aber nur ein paar und die drücken für mich  )
gruß


----------



## black_porkfire (10. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht wirds ja heute was


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Dezember 2011)

Mal sehn ob heute mein Glückstag ist 
Wenn ja heißt es bye 5870 und hallo 560Ti SLI


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Dezember 2011)

Leider ist es "nur" eine GTX 560 ohne Ti!


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Dezember 2011)

ups das hab ich glat überlesen


----------



## matti30 (10. Dezember 2011)

ich hab die Hoffnung auch schon aufgegeben, hier was zu gewinnen. So ne 580 Gtx generell tät mich schon reizen, erst den Asus Kühler testen und dann den Peter draufschnallen 
Naja, drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich weiterhin NICHTS gewinne


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Dezember 2011)

Bei ist das blöde ich kann nicht jeden Tag mitmachen wegen der Arbeit -.- Entweder fange ich um 8 an und hab bis 18Uhr odr ich fang um 10Uhr an und habe dann bis 20Uhr -.-' (wobei letzeres Ehern zutrifft)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Dezember 2011)

In der Mittagspause kann man doch schnell mal die drei Klicks machen!


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Dezember 2011)

Ja nja ich arbeite bei Edeka und die haben leider nur Intranet ... bei meinem Handy funktionieren leider die Javascripts unvollständig -.-'


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Dezember 2011)

Ram..ich glaube es gibt kaum was das ich grad lieber hätte 
Viel Glück auch den anderen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Dezember 2011)

Joa, wär schon schön


----------



## matti30 (11. Dezember 2011)

und wurde der heutige Gewinner schon benachrichtigt? Wenn ja, bin ich es sehr wahrscheinlich NICHT^^


----------



## black_porkfire (11. Dezember 2011)

Dieses Jahr wirds wohl nichts mehr


----------



## Fack the Duck (11. Dezember 2011)

wieso hat hier eigentlich noch keiner geschrieben:" JUHU ich habe gewonnen!!!"   ????

weil ich bin es nicht... Leider...


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich auch nicht.


----------



## matti30 (11. Dezember 2011)

ich würd´s ja gern schreiben, aber ich lüge net


----------



## Mystik (11. Dezember 2011)

hab auch kein glück gehabt


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2011)

Würde gern mal eine der schönen GTX560 gewinnen...denn meine GTX460 hört bei 855MHz auf^^
Und das Asus teil geht doch schon ein Stück höher ^^


----------



## Falk (11. Dezember 2011)

matti30 schrieb:


> und wurde der heutige Gewinner schon benachrichtigt? Wenn ja, bin ich es sehr wahrscheinlich NICHT^^


 
Benachrichtigt wird um 20:10 - jeden Tag, auch am Wochenende. Automatik sei dank


----------



## na:L (11. Dezember 2011)

nur 855 ? glaub ich nicht!  meine hat mit 1,00V, 850 MHz geschafft.


----------



## matti30 (11. Dezember 2011)

> Benachrichtigt wird um 20:10 - jeden Tag, auch am Wochenende. Automatik sei dank



gut, dann hab ich wiedermal net gewonnen. Erwarte schon nix anderes mehr^^

Naja, viel. krich ich noch ne 580 GTX ab, die schön undervolten... ;o) *träum


----------



## Bennz (12. Dezember 2011)

heute machen viele mit


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich mache jeden Tag mit...vllt hab ich ja irgendwann mal Glück


----------



## EpicFail (12. Dezember 2011)

Noch 9 Minuten
Heute gibts mal wieder dei GTX580
Vielleicht hab ich ja auch mal Glück


----------



## Aîm (12. Dezember 2011)

ich mach mit, obwohl ich weiß dass ich nicht gewinne. eventuell ist die stochastik ja mal irgendwann gnädig genug sich mit dem gesetz der großen (teilnahme-)zahlen einzulassen


----------



## matti30 (12. Dezember 2011)

> eventuell ist die stochastik ja mal irgendwann gnädig genug sich mit dem gesetz der großen (teilnahme-)zahlen einzulassen



der ist gut, ich hab schon letztes Jahr nix gewonnen, obwohl ich jeden Tag mitgemacht hab^^. Aber jaja, die Hoffnung, die olle Sau...


----------



## Tufnax (12. Dezember 2011)

So, heute will ich gewinnen!!!


----------



## mad-onion (12. Dezember 2011)

GTX580 im Wert von 640€...?!

Ab 427€ lagernd!


----------



## Bennz (12. Dezember 2011)

mad-onion schrieb:


> GTX580 im Wert von 640€...?!
> 
> Ab 427€ lagernd!


 
El Tasche Recken sagt 460€ pro karte.


----------



## bosso (12. Dezember 2011)

spiel auch schon jeden tag mit aber wie immer kein glück


----------



## Vasili8181 (12. Dezember 2011)

mach ich jetzt hier mit!

oder was ?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Dezember 2011)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> mach ich jetzt hier mit!
> 
> oder was ?



Wenn du hier Adventskalender 2011 mit Preisen von Caseking.de und ASUS auf das entsprechende Türchen klickst ja


----------



## mickythebeagle (12. Dezember 2011)

Naja, solangsam merken doch einige das hier was nicht stimmt.


----------



## EpicFail (12. Dezember 2011)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Naja, solangsam merken doch einige das hier was nicht stimmt.


Hä?


----------



## Vasili8181 (12. Dezember 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Wenn du hier Adventskalender 2011 mit Preisen von Caseking.de und ASUS auf das entsprechende Türchen klickst ja



Danke


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich heute gewinne würde ich die Karte VERKAUFEN!


----------



## ViP94 (12. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich die Karte gewinnen würde, müsste ich mir wahrscheinlich ein stärkeres Netzteil kaufen.
Aber das mach ich dann gerne


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Dezember 2011)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Naja, solangsam merken doch einige das hier was nicht stimmt.


 Du gehst davon aus, dass nur weil hier niemand lauthals in den Thread schreibt, wann er was gewonnnen hat, dass es keine Gewinner gibt? Die gibt es, glaub es mir, hier geht alles mit rechten Dingen zu .... Beweis siehe Anhang.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich die Karte gewinne versuch ich meine alte zu verkaufen damit ich auch nen neues Gehäuse holen kann


----------



## PS900 (12. Dezember 2011)

Heute muss es klappen!!!


----------



## Codanos (12. Dezember 2011)

ohohoh das ist spannend xD


----------



## matti30 (12. Dezember 2011)

lol, alle drehn se wegen der 580GTX durch^^

hab aber auch grad nen Schreck gekricht, leider war´s aber nur der PCGH Newsletter


----------



## Someguy123 (12. Dezember 2011)

Die obligatorische Teilnahme und der obligatorische Nichtgewinn, und trotzdem mach ich es jedes Jahr aufs Neue 

Mich würde die Teilnahmebeteiligung interessieren, um die Gewinnchancen auszurechnen


----------



## joel3214 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hat schon wer eine Mail ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Dezember 2011)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Hat schon wer eine Mail ?


 
Leider nicht die, auf die ich gehofft habe!


----------



## DEDE2005 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich brech ab.. ich hab gewonnen o.0


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Dezember 2011)

Echt? Gratz. ^^


----------



## Taz79 (12. Dezember 2011)

Vllt. ist ja der Zufallsgenerator auf 100+ Beiträge eingestellt  Egal, macht trotzdem Spaß jeden Tag zu hoffen ^^. Ist wie Lose ziehen, bloß ohne Geldeinsatz, von daher... Wobei meine holde 260er langsam in Rente gehen könnte und wenn dann noch zum Feste endlich ein 120Hz-Moni einzieht, sodass ich meine gute Röhre endlich abdanken kann, müsste auch langsam was neues her. Naja, WAYNE INTERESSIERTS


----------



## DEDE2005 (12. Dezember 2011)

Sieht wohl so aus. Ich werd bekloppt!


----------



## DF_zwo (12. Dezember 2011)

DEDE2005 schrieb:


> Ich brech ab.. ich hab gewonnen o.0


 
Screen or it never happened... rofl

EDIT:

Oki schön! Herzlichen Glühstrumpf sag ich dann mal.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch!
Irgendwie bin ich neidisch, aber wer ist das nicht?


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch zur neuen Karte viel Spaß mit dem guten Stück

mfg


----------



## DEDE2005 (12. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt bekomme ich in meinem Tower wohl ein Platzproblem. Ne Trippleslot passt da nie rein wo meine HD4870 steckt!
Aber ich freu mich.. hab noch nie was gewonnen! 

Schönen Abend noch an alle!


----------



## DF_zwo (12. Dezember 2011)

Keine Ahnung was du für einen hast, aber wenn du deinen jetzigen verkaufst und die 4870 auch noch verkaufst, kannst du dir ja einen anständigen neuen kaufen, ohne großartig Verlust zu machen.


----------



## Lyran (12. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch!  Zum Glück einer der sich nicht nur für das Gewinnspiel registriert hat und sich dann nie wieder blicken lässt


----------



## DEDE2005 (12. Dezember 2011)

DF_zwo schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du für einen hast, aber wenn du deinen jetzigen verkaufst und die 4870 auch noch verkaufst, kannst du dir ja einen anständigen neuen kaufen, ohne großartig Verlust zu machen.


 
Ist ein Rebell 12 wo momentan alles drinsteckt. Dank allerlei Festplatten/Laufwerken/Soundkarte etc ist es aber mittlerweile ganz schön eng


----------



## DF_zwo (12. Dezember 2011)

DEDE2005 schrieb:


> Ist ein Rebell 12 wo momentan alles drinsteckt. Dank allerlei Festplatten/Laufwerken/Soundkarte etc ist es aber mittlerweile ganz schön eng


 
Hmm das wird keinen großen Erlös bringen. Aber ich würde das billige Teil sofort gegen ein neues austauschen. Das Rebel 9 war schon so mies von der Qualität. Und dann würde ich eins kaufen wo doe HDDs quer eingebaut werden und nicht längs. Schreib mir ne PN, wenn du Hilfe brauchst


----------



## TK-XXL (12. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Cube (12. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch.... bei mir klapps ja nie


----------



## legendan (12. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch


----------



## matti30 (12. Dezember 2011)

war ja klar, wieder nix. Und ich hab mich net nur für das Gewinnspiel angemeldet, bin schon nen paar Jahre hier unterwegs.

Naja, Glückwunsch dem glücklichen Gewinner.


----------



## Mystik (12. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## DF_zwo (12. Dezember 2011)

Man man man wie ihr alle am heulen und am nörgeln seid, nur weil ihr nicht gewonnen habt. Freut euch lieber für die Gewinner und vor allem freut euch, dass euch die MÖGLICHKEIT geboten wird unter Umständen etwas bei diesem kostenlosen Gewinnspiel abzugreifen. Echt schlimm sowas. PCGH stellt hier mit seinen Partnern echt was tolles auf die Beine und ihr könnt nichts als euch beschweren. Mein Gott dann macht ihr halt beim nächsten Mal nicht mit, wenn ihr eh nichts gewinnt. Bleibt mehr für die anderen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (12. Dezember 2011)

DEDE2005 schrieb:


> Sieht wohl so aus. Ich werd bekloppt!


 
Glückwunsch!


----------



## EvoX!6 (12. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch an die Glücklichen  , ein paar dinge kann mann noch abstauben


----------



## NanoSoldier (12. Dezember 2011)

Bei Gewinnspielen war ich schon immer der Donald Duck unter den Teilnehmern.


----------



## xTrisherx (12. Dezember 2011)

nice nice  herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## Shinchyko (12. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch^^


----------



## Nimsiki (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich freue mich für DEDE2005, ein glücklicher Gewinner, der sein Gewinn gut gebrauchen und vor allem auch selbst nutzen will. So ist es doch am schönsten!


----------



## joel3214 (12. Dezember 2011)

Erst mal Glückwunsch 
Aber jetzt bin ich dran mit gewinne  also bitte nicht mehr mitmachen Leute


----------



## hempsmoker (12. Dezember 2011)

Grats! Hoffentlich komm ich auch mal dran


----------



## mf_Jade (12. Dezember 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Grats! Hoffentlich komm ich auch mal dran


 


NanoSoldier schrieb:


> Bei Gewinnspielen war ich schon immer der Donald Duck unter den Teilnehmern.


 
Die Glücksfee sieht es nunmal nicht als erforderlich an das ihr bei euren Grafikkarten eine 580 braucht


----------



## Fallobst (13. Dezember 2011)

Na da gratuliere ich aber! Meine Radeon 4850 hatte schon Angst, dass ich gewinne


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (13. Dezember 2011)

DEDE2005 schrieb:


> Sieht wohl so aus. Ich werd bekloppt!


 gz 
vorallem ne 580er 
viel spass damit!


----------



## Steamhammer (13. Dezember 2011)

mf_Jade schrieb:


> Die Glücksfee sieht es nunmal nicht als erforderlich an das ihr bei euren Grafikkarten eine 580 braucht



Na DANN muss sich die Glücksfee aber mal anstrengen  ...Mein "Gamer-PC" ist ein AMD64 3200+/2Gig DDR400/ATI3850AGP...wie heist es so schön? "Bück dich Fee - Wunsch ist Wunsch! 

GZ an alle,die schon was gewonnen haben!


----------



## Cami- (13. Dezember 2011)

Seit langem nur stiller Leser... aber jetzt musste ich mich auch mal anmelden^^


----------



## AlexKL77 (13. Dezember 2011)

DEDE2005 schrieb:


> Sieht wohl so aus. Ich werd bekloppt!


 
Also die Nachricht hätte ich auch zu gerne bekommen.
Ich muss zugeben,da bin ich auch leicht neidisch. 
Meinen Glückwunsch zur Hammer-Karte!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. Dezember 2011)

DEDE2005 schrieb:


> Sieht wohl so aus. Ich werd bekloppt!



Boah ! Glückwunsch Du lucker !!! Ich gönn´s Dir von Herzen ! Viel Spaß damit ! ^^


----------



## DEDE2005 (13. Dezember 2011)

Danke an alle  Kaum ist sind die ersten zwei Jahrzehnte um und schon gewinnt man was!...  

Kurze Frage: Macht die GraKa überhaupt sinn bei mir? Q9450@3,4Ghz - 4GB DDR2 @800Mhz auf einem Abit IX38 QuadGT (Systemplatte is ne 60GB SSD, aber sollte ja wurscht sein)
Oder hab ich hier einen groben Flaschenhals welcher die Leistung zu stark eingrenzt?

Lg Dede


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Dezember 2011)

Deine CPU bremst ganz klar, einer (OC) 580 sollte man einen Sandy Bridge zur Seite stellen .... warte evtl. noch bis März-April, und rüste auf Ivy auf (oder Sandy, welche dann billiger werden, da Ausverkauf), das reicht dann erstmal wieder 'n Weilchen ...


----------



## Lyran (13. Dezember 2011)

In welcher Auflösung spielst du denn? In 1920x1080 mit AA/AF bekommst du die GPU bestimmt (je nach Spiel) auch ohne Sandy Bridge an ihre Grenze. Hast den Quad ja auch schon OCed, das passt.


----------



## mad-onion (13. Dezember 2011)

Welche Jahrzehnte sind um?
Wer so ne Hammer Graka geschenkt bekommt, der dürfte durchaus etwas mehr Euphorie durchsickern lassen!


----------



## DEDE2005 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich freu mich sehr 

Neue Hardware steht erstmal nicht zur Diskussion! Seid ihr also der Meinung das ist vertretbar mit dem Q9450?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Dezember 2011)

"Vertretbar" - in jedem Fall. 


Nur wird halt die maximal mögliche Leistung durch die CPU etwas ausgebremst ... ~10-20% mehr FPS (durch die GraKa alleine!) sässen bei einem Update der CPU drin (+ die Mehrleistung der CPU, kann man schwer trennen ..).


----------



## djnoob (13. Dezember 2011)

DEDE2005 schrieb:


> Sieht wohl so aus. Ich werd bekloppt!


 Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## DEDE2005 (13. Dezember 2011)

Lyran schrieb:


> In welcher Auflösung spielst du denn? In 1920x1080 mit AA/AF bekommst du die GPU bestimmt (je nach Spiel) auch ohne Sandy Bridge an ihre Grenze. Hast den Quad ja auch schon OCed, das passt.


 
Jap. Zocke auf einem 27" LCD mit FullHD Auflösung.


----------



## joel3214 (13. Dezember 2011)

Und schon wer ne Mail 
Mache das jetzt jeden Tag vielleicht meldet ihr euch ja dann immer


----------



## XXTREME (13. Dezember 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Irgendwie bin ich neidisch, aber wer ist das nicht?


 

Ich .

Glückwünsche an all die Gewinner .


----------



## matti30 (13. Dezember 2011)

heut genauso viel Glück wie gestern. Naja, nen paar theoretische Chancen sind ja noch da. Aber ehrlich gesagt, hätte ich den heutigen Gewinn auch gar net brauchen können. Glückwunsch dem heutigen Gewinner, wer auch immer das sein mag.


----------



## Cube (13. Dezember 2011)

Nix.... wieder nixx


----------



## Rayken (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich wette um eine Asus ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5 , dass ich nix im PCGH-Adventskalender gewinne...
Wer wettet gegen mich


----------



## Psychodelity (13. Dezember 2011)

und immernoch nüscht....naja paar tage sind ja noch


----------



## JackOnell (13. Dezember 2011)

Oh bin viel zu faul um meine Emails zu checken werde erst morgen mehr wissen


----------



## matti30 (14. Dezember 2011)

heut mach ich net mit, mit der Graka kann ich ja mal rein gar nichts anfangen..^^


----------



## Psychodelity (14. Dezember 2011)

matti30 schrieb:


> heut mach ich net mit, mit der Graka kann ich ja mal rein gar nichts anfangen..^^



dann mach doch jemand anders damit glücklich der sie vielleicht bräuchte


----------



## matti30 (14. Dezember 2011)

da fällt mir leider grad keiner ein. Könnt se evtl. als Physx Karte nutzen, aber das lässt der Peter net zu^^


----------



## MrNice1989 (14. Dezember 2011)

warum gibts hier im adventskalender eigtl nur nv karten?
haben die es so nötig die karten unters volk zu bringen?
würde mich viel eher für was nettes von amd interessieren... zb nen a8-3800 oder ne 6870er etcpp... irgendwas sparsames und trotzdem leistungsfähiges 
naja ... trotzdem glückwunsch an alle die scho absahnen konnten...


----------



## Rayken (14. Dezember 2011)

weil keiner AMD Karten haben will und Nvidea, Asus die Grafikchips umsonst bereitgestellt hat zwecks Werbung
Gibt immer was zu meckern... einem geschenktem Gaul soll man nicht ins Maul schauen...


----------



## beren2707 (14. Dezember 2011)

PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> In Kooperation mit Asus und Caseking verlosen wir [...]


Darauf wollte er wohl hinaus. Da die Produkte von ASUS in Kooperation mit dem Verkäufer Caseking (Nvidia hat damit [offiziell] nichts zu tun) zur Verfügung gestellt werden, stellt sich natürlich die Frage, warum es ausschließlich Karten von Nvidia sind, da es von Asus auch sehr gute AMD-Karten gibt. Ist aber auch eigtl. egal, die AMD-Karten gibts halt nicht geschenkt ; höchstens bei PowerColor.


----------



## MaxNag (14. Dezember 2011)

Rayken schrieb:


> weil keiner AMD Karten haben will und Nvidea, Asus die Grafikchips umsonst bereitgestellt hat zwecks Werbung
> Gibt immer was zu meckern... einem geschenktem Gaul soll man nicht ins Maul schauen...


 
das Reimt sich nicht mals, das heiß "Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul" 

Total unsinnig, dass man sich darüber aufregt. Soll man sich jetzt bei jeder Marke aufregen, dass sie nicht Vorhanden ist, gibt doch 24 Türchen, können doch 24 Marken sein. Aber auch da wird dann sicherlich weider gemeckert.


----------



## Rayken (14. Dezember 2011)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Darauf wollte er wohl hinaus. Da die Produkte von ASUS in Kooperation mit dem Verkäufer Caseking (Nvidia hat damit [offiziell] nichts zu tun) zur Verfügung gestellt werden, stellt sich natürlich die Frage, warum es ausschließlich Karten von Nvidia sind, da es von Asus auch sehr gute AMD-Karten gibt. Ist aber auch eigtl. egal, die AMD-Karten gibts halt nicht geschenkt ; höchstens bei PowerColor.


 
ganz einfach Nvidea hat Asus geschmiert
Es gab schon häufig Nachrichten darüber wie einige "Zulieferer" gegenüber anderen bevorzugt wurden.
Oder warum gabs in der Vergangenheit bei Media Markt/Saturn kaum AMD Rechner zu kaufen


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Dezember 2011)

hmm, schöner Preis heute.
Da zwei Caseking.de » Lüfter » BitFenix » BitFenix Spectre PRO 200mm Lüfter - all black rein, runter geregelt, staubfilter gebastelt für den deckel...*grübel*...


----------



## Mastermind83 (15. Dezember 2011)

Wär ein hübsches Teil da könnte ich mal meinen in die Jahre gekommen Thermaltake Xesar III umbauen  .


----------



## NZHALKO (15. Dezember 2011)

sinnlos für mich da nicht silenced. mein 22kg schweres chieftec lc1 machts noch ne weile


----------



## MrNice1989 (15. Dezember 2011)

sry meine damen und herren,
sollte kein rumgemeckere sein... mir ist nur aufgefallen dass es halt hauptsächlich nv produkte sind.
hab ich au nix gegen, vermute nur dass da nv die finger mit im spiel hat da wie es schon angemerkt wurde von asus auch amd produkte gibt.
aber naja wie gesagt sollte kein rumgemeckere sein, hab da einfach zwischen den zeilen gemeint was erkennen zu können... wobei ja pcgh eigtl sehr neutral in der hinsicht agiert...

hf 'n' gl


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Dezember 2011)

*MrNice1989* 

Ist doch Sch**s egal ob das AMD, Intel oder VIA oder NV ist. Es gibt was zu Gewinnen und zwar keine schlechten Preise. Ist doch Wurst ob das AMD oder NV oder Intel oder sonst wer das Sponsert.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Dezember 2011)

Wieder nichts gewonnen


----------



## Colonia (15. Dezember 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wieder nichts gewonnen


 
Ich leider auch nichts.


----------



## Mystik (15. Dezember 2011)

nope... :/


----------



## Koyote (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab auch nichts gewonnen ;(


----------



## matti30 (15. Dezember 2011)

ich auch net, hab aber heut auch nicht mitgemacht, bin ich mit meinem Lian Li doch ganz zufrieden 

Glückwunsch dennoch dem heutigem Gewinner. Ach, wenn ich morgen mitmach, werd ich garantiert auch wieder nix gewinnen, wer wettet mit mir? ^^


----------



## leckerbier (15. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt habe ich diese Woche von 9 uhr -21 uhr gearbeitet und verpasse alle Gwinnspiele.


----------



## Mystik (15. Dezember 2011)

matti30 schrieb:


> ich auch net, hab aber heut auch nicht mitgemacht, bin ich mit meinem Lian Li doch ganz zufrieden
> 
> Glückwunsch dennoch dem heutigem Gewinner. Ach, wenn ich morgen mitmach, werd ich garantiert auch wieder nix gewinnen, wer wettet mit mir? ^^


 
falls du doch gewinnst gibst du mir den Preis???


----------



## blackout24 (16. Dezember 2011)

matti30 schrieb:


> ich auch net, hab aber heut auch nicht mitgemacht, bin ich mit meinem Lian Li doch ganz zufrieden
> 
> Glückwunsch dennoch dem heutigem Gewinner. Ach, wenn ich morgen mitmach, werd ich garantiert auch wieder nix gewinnen, wer wettet mit mir? ^^


 
Geht ja nicht, wenn ich schon nicht gewinne.


----------



## matti30 (16. Dezember 2011)

> falls du doch gewinnst gibst du mir den Preis???



wie soll das denn gehn, wenn ich net mitmach?^^

aber heut hab ich wieder mitgemacht, mal schauen... wobei ich ja nicht so große Hoffnung hab, will ich doch eher ne 580 GTX gewinnen -.-


----------



## schneiderbernd (16. Dezember 2011)

so nun Fortuna sei gnädig und lass mich auch mal was gewinnen...mensch..!


----------



## Dennisth (16. Dezember 2011)

Tjaja und mal wieder nix gewonnen. Ich wette, dass 99% der Gewinne auf ebay landen, denn wir haben seit dem 01.12.2011 schon 5268 Neue "Mitglieder" mit 0 Posts. 

Ist ehrlichgesagt sehr schade um PCGH, aber hey dank der mehr als 5000+ neuen "Nutzer" können die Stammis ja jetzt Ihren Adblock+ anmachen 

Wie schon mal angesprochen haben die Mods ja "gesagt", dass sich im nächsten Gewinnspiel so etwas nicht wiederholt.... Das Problem gab es das ganze Jahr über bei allen Gewinnspielen aber ihr müsst ja wissen, was euch eure "Stammkunden" wert sind. 

Ein enttäuschter User


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2011)

Kein Wunder das ich nix gewinne. Bei 5000 neuen Benutzern.

Naja, ich bleibe bis zum Ende des Gewinnspiels hartnäckig. Glaube aber nicht wirklich mehr dran.


----------



## matti30 (16. Dezember 2011)

hat schon wer ne Mail bekommen? Außer den Newsletter...


----------



## Dayst (16. Dezember 2011)

ICh versuch Tag taäflich um zu gewinnen aber wird wahrscheinlich nichts dieses Jahr :/


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Dezember 2011)

Dayst schrieb:


> ICh versuch Tag taäflich um zu gewinnen


 
Du und 10000 andere.


----------



## matti30 (16. Dezember 2011)

gratuliere schonmal dem Gewinner. Hab bis jetzt noch keine Mail bekommen, auch extra im Spam nachgeschaut^^...

Naja, schlimm so gesehen isses ja nich, da ich ja eigentlich eh nur auf die 580 GTX scharf bin -.-


----------



## Dennisth (16. Dezember 2011)

Tja und wieder nix gewonnen. 

Liebes PCGH,

sagt und doch mal welche User (Username) etwas gewonnen haben... Leute die hier schön länger dabei sind kriegen ja Glückwünsche und freuen sich auch hier. Da sich von Ihnen aber keiner meldet lässt dies auf etwas anderes schließen....


----------



## NZHALKO (16. Dezember 2011)

ich denke das liegt primär nicht an PCGH das sich so viele 4ever-0-Postler anmelden sondern an dieser ganzen Gewinnspiel-Umsont-Sie haben Gewonnen-Bestellen Sie jetzt-Industrie. Es gibt hunderte Seiten die Links zu Gewinnspielen bzw. Advendtkalendern sammeln und wohinter ganze Communitys stehen die Tagtäglich tausende von klicks inklusive ihrer Zeit verschwenden um sich bei allen möglichen Seiten, Foren, Händlern anzumelden, sich bots anzuschaffen und immer wieder aufs neue mitzumachen nur um einmal im Jahr nen Becks-Schlüsselanhänger zu gewinnen...einfach traurig. Aber der Mensch hat die Ausschlachtung des Glaubens bereits länger perfektioniert. Und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Andrej (16. Dezember 2011)

Ach was solls es gibt ja noch 7 Tage an dennen man Gewinnen kann,vielleicht wird es ja mal ein User,der sich nicht nur wegen des Gewinnspiels angemeldet hat.

Glückwunsch an den heutigen Gewinner,auch wenn er sich nicht meldet.


----------



## SamsonRade (16. Dezember 2011)

Schade wieder nix aber was soll's. 

Glückwunsch an den Gewinner.


----------



## Cami- (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke aber auch, dass viele Menschen wie ich dabei sind. Die lesen oft PCGH (online), haben sich aber nicht extra registriert, um ein Kommentar zu den Artikeln abzugeben. Oder die haben das Heft im Abo (oder kaufen es sich am Stand), waren aber nicht online angemeldet bis zu dem Gewinnspiel. Die Grenze zu ziehen, wer teilnehmen darf und wer nicht, ist da sehr schwer. Ich finde es sollte nicht abhängig von der Anzahl der postings gemacht werden...


----------



## blackout24 (17. Dezember 2011)

Heute morgen Mailprogramm gestartet. Mail von PCGH gesehen Ich ->  .... PN Benachrichtigung  Ich ->


----------



## Elvis3000 (17. Dezember 2011)

es ist ein weihnachtsgewinnspiel.....weihnachten ist ein fest der liebe () .....ich gönne jedem gewinner seine freude wenns klappt.....ob der postet oder nicht ist nicht relevant.entspannt euch.......


----------



## matti30 (17. Dezember 2011)

wieso kommt jetzt neuerdings der Newsletter 10 nach 8?? Dacht schon das schlimmste, aber nein, wieder "nur" der Newsletter


----------



## Iconoclast (17. Dezember 2011)

Also das mit den tausenden neuen Benutzern, nur wegen dem Gewinnspiel, finde ich auch daneben, ist überall so. Wenn es dermaßen große Preise, wie eine GTX580, gibt, dann sollte man schon ordentliche Voraussetzungen hinklatschen. ZB kann keiner unter 100 Posts teilnehmen.


----------



## NZHALKO (17. Dezember 2011)

jetz fang du doch nicht auch noch an dieses thema zum hundertsten mal aufzuwühlen


----------



## DF_zwo (17. Dezember 2011)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Also das mit den tausenden neuen Benutzern, nur wegen dem Gewinnspiel, finde ich auch daneben, ist überall so. Wenn es dermaßen große Preise, wie eine GTX580, gibt, dann sollte man schon ordentliche Voraussetzungen hinklatschen. ZB kann keiner unter 100 Posts teilnehmen.


 
Ich wäre ab 200 Beiträgen, nur damit du nicht teilnehmen darfst. Wie findest du das? PS: mir ist das sowas von egal...


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Dezember 2011)

Mir wäre es auch egal, aber dann sollten die Leute auch aktiv bleiben. Aber egal darum gehts hir ja nicht

Glückwunsch an den Gewinner von heute


----------



## NZHALKO (17. Dezember 2011)

jo auch von mir echte greetz. Schade ich hätt das teil wirklich am allermeisten von allen preisen gebrauchen können. Naja ich hab nichts zu verlieren


----------



## Dennisth (17. Dezember 2011)

Tja und wieder nix gewonnen...  

Was meint ihr: Schaffen wir es noch vor dem 24.12 mehr als 6000 neue Mitglieder ohne Posting zu bekommen? Sieht ja ganz "gut" aus, denn wir haben schon 5382 neue User.... 

Sorry aber bei mir gibts erst Glückwünsche, wenn sich hier einer meldet, der den Preis nicht direkt auf ebay verkauft 

Ein enttäuschter User


----------



## poiu (17. Dezember 2011)

> Sorry aber bei mir gibts erst Glückwünsche, wenn sich hier einer meldet, der den Preis nicht direkt auf ebay verkauft



ob die einer vertickt oder nicht ist unerheblich.

Aber wer sich hier aufregt über die neu angemeldeten User, dafür sind die Gewinnspiele da, die sollen Klicks generieren, dann freuen sich auch die  Werbepartner.
Wenn man also Seiten Aufrufe Peaks erzeugt ist das schon gewollt, ob diese von neu angemeldeten Usern oder alt eingesessen kommt ist eher zweitrangig, es Gilt je mehr umso besser.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Dezember 2011)

Bitte nicht schon wieder das Thema.
Bei jedem Gewinnspiel gibt es Leute, die sich ans Bein gepinkelt fühlen und über diese ach so unfairen Regeln meckern. Dabei wird ausgeblendet, dass man froh sien sollte, dass überhaupt was verlost wird.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (17. Dezember 2011)

Für mich wären bis jetzt die Gewinne am Tag 3, 9, 15 und 17 interessant gewesen. 

Und ich finde es auch ne Schweinerei das hier sich so viele 5/10/20 mal neu registriert haben um ihre Chancen zu verbessern.


----------



## PC GAMER (17. Dezember 2011)

Ein PCGH Kugelschreiber reicht


----------



## matti30 (18. Dezember 2011)

oder ein Schraubendreher, oder ein Set, Kuli und Schraubendreher 

heut werden sicherlich wieder tausende von Neuanmeldungen kommen... ^^



> Und ich finde es auch ne Schweinerei das hier sich so viele 5/10/20 mal neu registriert haben um ihre Chancen zu verbessern.



sowas müsste man doch locker rauskriegen können und denen, die das gemacht und dadurch gewonnen haben, den Gewinn wieder aberkennen, wegen Betrugsversuch. Und ne Anzeige gleich hinterher


----------



## poiu (18. Dezember 2011)

@Hansvonwurst

ich wollte hier keine Diskussion starten und das ist auch kein Vorwurf gegenüber PCGH, sondern sehe das als normal an.





> Und ich finde es auch ne Schweinerei das hier sich so viele 5/10/20 mal neu registriert haben um ihre Chancen zu verbessern.



das war wohl auch das Problem bei CB bei dem diesjährigen Gewinnspiel kann man von vornherein nur mit Account & Realname, teilnehmen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Dezember 2011)

@poiu: Es war eher an deinen Vorredner gerrichtet


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2011)

Man hätte wenigstens noch ein paar kleine Trostpreise machen können. Sei es ein USB Stick oder CD Rohlinge. So macht man jeden Tag mit und zieht immer eine Niete.


----------



## guna7 (18. Dezember 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> ........ denn wir haben schon 5382 neue User....


 Wo sieht man das eigentlich?


----------



## Dennisth (18. Dezember 2011)

guna7 schrieb:


> Wo sieht man das eigentlich?


 
Hier bitte schön: Benutzerliste - Suchen - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME

Musst nur das Feld: "Beiträge" mit 0 ausfüllen und dann noch ab wann (01.12.2011). Dann steht unten wieviele Benutzer es sind. (sind momentan 5423)

Ich wäre einfach mal dafür, dass PCGH uns sagt, wer alles gewonnen hat (Username). 

Hmm heute eine GTX580.... Die wäre was feines als Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Devil Dante (18. Dezember 2011)

Schon wieder ne 580DC-II heute, find ich super! Das wäre jetz das ideale Weihnachtsgeschenk ...


----------



## Cube (18. Dezember 2011)

Devil Dante schrieb:


> Schon wieder ne 580DC-II heute, find ich super! Das wäre jetz das ideale Weihnachtsgeschenk ...



Jo das wäre mal was.... mach schon über 2 Jahre mit und noch nie was gewonnen


----------



## Dukex2 (18. Dezember 2011)

> mach schon über 2 Jahre mit und noch nie was gewonnen


Bei mir wird es das siebende Jahr, doch die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.


----------



## boehmer_dce (18. Dezember 2011)

Eines gewinnen wir doch alle: 

Erfahrung...


----------



## guna7 (18. Dezember 2011)

@ Dennisth

Besten Dank!


----------



## opustr (18. Dezember 2011)

Nur die Spamer mit mindestens 1000000 Posts dürfen teilnehmen.
Sonst unfair!
Einen schönen 4 Advent!
Super Spiel!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Dezember 2011)

opustr schrieb:


> Nur die Spamer mit mindestens 1000000 Posts dürfen teilnehmen.


 
Warum sollte PCGH Quanti beschenken?


----------



## knarf0815 (18. Dezember 2011)

bei manchen gewinnspielen war / ist es doch auch so das man mindestens ein jahr dabei sein muss, siehe Gewinnspiel nur für Foren-Stammleser: 2 x Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 Arctic White gewinnen - gehäuse
pchg hat es beim adventskalender nicht so geamacht ,dann fragt doch einfach mal warum
mir ist es egal ob die gewinner 0 oder 1000 beiträge haben 
es gibt hier eine chanche von 1:~75000 das ist besser als lotto
gruß


----------



## godchilla85 (18. Dezember 2011)

Hat hier ausm Forum überhaupt schon jemand was gewonnen? (außer Erfahrung  )


----------



## knarf0815 (18. Dezember 2011)

dazu müsste man lesen was hier so geschrieben wurde
gruß


----------



## godchilla85 (18. Dezember 2011)

...oder die Lust haben, 29 Seiten durchzulesen
Aber mit dem ersten Klick (Seite 19) gleich mal jemanden gefunden, auf dessen Gewinn man neidisch werden kann


----------



## hendrosch (18. Dezember 2011)

Ja jemand der eine GTX 580 gewonnen hat hat schonmal geschrieben und ich glaub nochen paar andere


----------



## matti30 (18. Dezember 2011)

joah, wieder nur der Newsletter *heul

hätt mich so auf ne 580GTX gefreut^^ Hätt ich auch Downsampling probiert...

Naja, dennoch Glückwunsch dem Gewinner.


----------



## xTrisherx (18. Dezember 2011)

newsletter?  
hab ich den ausgestellt? oder wie? 
bekommt man doch an seine private email oder?


----------



## knarf0815 (18. Dezember 2011)

hallo pcgh wo ist meine e-mail?? 

edit:oder hab ich etwa nicht gewonnen 
gruß


----------



## black_porkfire (18. Dezember 2011)

verdammt, wieder nix


----------



## localhost (18. Dezember 2011)

Auch nix. Schade^^


----------



## PC-Doc77 (18. Dezember 2011)

Bei ner 580 steigt natürlich der Neidpegel, aber ist Neid nicht die ehrlichste Form der Anerkennung ... ?

Ich hab auch noch nie irgendetwas gewonnen und würde mich freuen, wenns doch mal klappt.

Glückwunsch an alle bisherigen Gewinner
und an alle Nörgler: 
Meckert nicht das ihr nix gewonnen habt, seid lieber froh, nix verloren zu haben...


----------



## matti30 (18. Dezember 2011)

ich hätte nix dagegen, wenn ihr neidisch gewesen wärt, hätt ich die 580 GTX gewonnen 

Ich glaube, eine gibbet noch oder?


----------



## TommiX1980 (18. Dezember 2011)

Auf die GTX580 bin ich ehrlich gesagt nicht neidisch, aber mitnehmen würd ich sie schon. Die ist aber etwas zu breit für meine anderen PCIe und PCI - Karten, darum würde ich lieber mit der GTX560 vorlieb nehmen.


----------



## the-hawk (18. Dezember 2011)

ICH WILL AUCH MAL GEWINNEN -.-

Mein Bruder gewinnt auf seiner Weihnachtsfeier nen iPad 2 und ich gammel hier seit 18 Tagen und hab immernoch nichts gewonnen  Nicht mal den cpukühler^^


----------



## Jonas280791 (19. Dezember 2011)

UIUI Heute eine GT520 für einen kommenden Office-PC gewinnen. Mal gucken ob es diesmal klappt.


----------



## OC-Junk (19. Dezember 2011)

Und wieder nix xD


----------



## black_porkfire (19. Dezember 2011)

NIX


----------



## SamsonRade (19. Dezember 2011)

Schade


----------



## matti30 (19. Dezember 2011)

heut hab ich net mitgemacht, hätt auch so nix gewonnen^^ Ne Woche haben wir ja noch, nix zu gewinnen


----------



## SamsonRade (19. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht klappt's ja noch in diesem
Jahr.


----------



## opustr (19. Dezember 2011)

Warnung!
*Gewinnspiele machen süchtig*


----------



## matti30 (19. Dezember 2011)

joah, aber nur bis zum 24. Dez.


----------



## SamsonRade (19. Dezember 2011)

Reicht ja auch schon um süchtig werden zu können.


----------



## |L1n3 (19. Dezember 2011)

blöd ... bin von vor 10 uhr bis nach 20 uhr nie zuhause


----------



## Myrkvidr (19. Dezember 2011)

opustr schrieb:


> Warnung!
> *Gewinnspiele machen süchtig*


 
ALLES, was glücklich macht, macht auch süchtig bzw. kann süchtig machen 

Ich hab diese Weihnachten auch noch gar nichts gewonnen, dabei bin ich so.... süchtig


----------



## SamsonRade (19. Dezember 2011)

Wenns immer tolle Sachen zu gewinnen gibt, bin ich gerne süchtig


----------



## Schiassomat (19. Dezember 2011)

Also die 520er von Heute hab ich gewonnen, mein Office Pc wird sich freuen ersetzt nämlich eine 8400GS.

Ja und ich freu mich natürlich auch, danke PCGH Team und frohe Weinachten.


----------



## SamsonRade (19. Dezember 2011)

Na dann Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2011)

Hey, endlich mal sagt einer, dass er gewonnen hat. 
Glückwunsch auch von mir und berichte mal, wie die Karte so ist und ob sie nicht zu heiß wird (das haben passive Karten meist so an sich).


----------



## SamsonRade (19. Dezember 2011)

Ja sollten sich alle melden die gewonnen haben. 

Warum auch nicht


----------



## Rayken (19. Dezember 2011)

Diejenigen die sich nicht melden sind halt die Eintagsfliegen, die sich nur fürs Gewinnspiel angemeldet haben und die man hier wohl nie mehr wieder sieht xd
Oder es sind besonders faule Stammuser

Glückwunsch schissomat


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Dezember 2011)

Hoppla,Da bin ich wohl einige Tage zu spät
 Ich hab noch nix gemacht.


----------



## Schiassomat (20. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Glückwünsche

Denke die meisten die etwas Gewinnen haben ein wenig angst vor Neider, hab mir halt gedacht bei einer 520er wird es wohl nicht so viele davon geben.

@quanti
Ja das mit den Temp`s ist bei den Passiv Karten ein Prob. hab meine Passive 8400er auch mit einem kleinen Lüfter ausgerüstet.
Dafür kann ich das Ding jetzt fast bis auf Anschlag OC`en mit MSI Afterburner.

Ach ja


----------



## Psychodelity (20. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an das vor Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## NZHALKO (20. Dezember 2011)

damit hab ich noch nie probleme gehabt... meine alte 86gt mit neuer passivkühlung ging nie unter last höher als 74c°. 

Aber egal heute gibts wieder ne schöne "aktive" 560er


----------



## Payne6t6 (20. Dezember 2011)

Heute wirds was, ich bin mir ganz sicher! Kommt schon, ich brauch das Teil wirklich - BF3 ruckt mit meiner HD 4870 und dann machts nur halb soviel spaß


----------



## martog (20. Dezember 2011)

Gibt ja einige die meinen das man nur teilnehmen lassen sollte die Member, welche eine bestimmte Anzahl von Posts haben. Das ist doch bekloppt. Ich habe wenig Posts, lese aber immer wieder mal hier und da mit. Bin viel bei Buffed unterwegs (zählt auch zu PC Games), also was hat das jetzt für eine Aussagekraft wieviel Posts man hinterlässt. Sie hätten ja auch wieder sagen können aus Dank an die Abonennten dürfen diese nur teilnehmen. Mal sehen was das für einen Aufschrei gegeben hätte.
Also Gratz an die Glücklichen Gewinner und denn weiter Fortuna und PC Games anbeten das man auch sowas schönes abbekommt


----------



## biohaufen (20. Dezember 2011)

Hoffentlich Gewinne ich die GTX 560 heute, mit meiner HD 4870 macht spielen kein Spaß mehr


----------



## opustr (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich brauch das Teil wirklich - BF3 ruckt mit meiner CGA Karte zu stark.
Neu Spielregel wäre auch nicht schlecht:
min. 1000000 Post
min. 100Jahre Mitglidschaft
min. Alter 90+


----------



## Mufflon (20. Dezember 2011)

opustr schrieb:


> Ich brauch das Teil wirklich - BF3 ruckt mit meiner CGA Karte zu stark.
> Neu Spielregel wäre auch nicht schlecht:
> min. 1000000 Post
> min. 100Jahre Mitglidschaft
> min. Alter 90+


 

Sagte er, und schrieb nur in Gewinnspieltreads


----------



## PC-Doc77 (20. Dezember 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Hoffentlich Gewinne ich die GTX 560 heute, mit meiner HD 4870 macht spielen kein Spaß mehr


 
Und was soll ich da mit meiner 8800GT sagen? Vielleicht klappts ja heute ...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Dezember 2011)

PC-Doc77 schrieb:


> Und was soll ich da mit meiner 8800GT sagen? Vielleicht klappts ja heute ...


 
Und was soll ich mit meiner GTS 450 sagen?


----------



## biohaufen (20. Dezember 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Und was soll ich mit meiner GTS 450 sagen?


 
Ist die nicht sogar schneller als meine HD 4870 ?

Edit: Sorry, habe mir kurz nen Test bei PCGH angeguckt, die ist sogar noch langsamer als ne HD 4870, aber schneller als ne 8800GT müsste sie sein!

Edit 2: Verdammt, schon wieder nicht gewonnen!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. Dezember 2011)

Vier Türchen sind noch über 

Und was is noch über? ... 1xGTX580, 2xGTX560 und fürn 24. noch eine GT520


----------



## biohaufen (20. Dezember 2011)

Wer hat denn die GTX 560 gewonnen ?


----------



## Mystik (20. Dezember 2011)

iwie ist web.de down, zumindest der login 

*e-mails checken will*


----------



## Schiassomat (20. Dezember 2011)

> Und was soll ich da mit meiner 8800GT sagen? Vielleicht klappts ja heute ...


 


> Und was soll ich mit meiner GTS 450 sagen?


 
Und was soll ich sagen, ich hab nur ne 520er

Nur Spass

Ich weis echt nicht warum jetzt auf einmal wieder so über die Spielregeln hier Geflamet wird.
Hat doch niemand etwas gesagt oder!?


----------



## black_porkfire (20. Dezember 2011)

Wieder nicht gewonnen


----------



## matti30 (20. Dezember 2011)

> Wer hat denn die GTX 560 gewonnen ?



ich nicht. Und die nächsten Tage werd ich auch nix gewinnen, schon gar nicht die 580 GTX. Wird Zeit, dass der Quatsch aufhört^^. Am 24. isses ja eh soweit und dann ist der Spaß vorbei


----------



## Dennisth (20. Dezember 2011)

Tja wie immer nix gewonnen.

@Schiassomat

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur 520. Wenigstens einer der sich mal meldet. Selbst wenn er eine 580 GTX gewonnen hätte, was soll man da neiden? Klar würde ich auch gerne haben, aber doch lieber ein "Stammi" als eine Eintagsfliege die nur hier ist um was abzugreifen (ja damit meine ich Leute die erst seit dem 01.12.2011 oder so dabei sind und 0-20 Beiträge haben).

Wenn ich bei Facebook so sachen lese wie: 





> Wer eine haben möchte, kann ab Anfang Januar mal im Marktplatz reinschauen


 könnte ich kotzen 

Aber naja fürs nächstes Gewinnspiel gelernt: Programm schreiben, was 500 Accounts macht, die alle eine eigene E-Mailadresse haben welche aber weitergeleitet werden  (wir haben ja immerhin schon 5636 neue "Mitglieder" seit dem 01.12.2011 mit 0 Beiträgen )


----------



## slayerdaniel (21. Dezember 2011)

Deswegen habe ich die Mindestbeitragszahl angestoßen. Bzw ist die Idee mit dem mind. einjährigen Account wie beim anderen Gewinnspiel auch noch ok.
So kann man diese fast 6.000 neuen Mitglieder die für PCGH eh nix beitragen ausschließen.
Immerhin trägt ja auch die aktive Community zur Steigerung des Bekanntheitsgrades bei, und das Gewinnspiel sollte auch für diese sein, nicht für solche Gewinnspielabgreifer.
Sonst kann man das lieber sparen und den Redakteuren ne schöne Weihnachtsgratifikation zahlen!


----------



## Schiassomat (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub ja dass die 6000 neuen User rein seitens PCGH sehr willkommen sind.

Denn je mehr Leute hier angemeldet sind desto mehr Werbeeinahmen durch Banner oder dergleichen hat PCGH.

Asche über mein Haupt wenn ich mich Irren sollte.

Und das mit Facebook hab ich leider nicht gewusst da ich bei dem Saftladen zum Glück keinen Account habe.


----------



## Papzt (21. Dezember 2011)

Whoooooo das glaub ich ja jetzt nihct  
Ich hab die GTX560 gewonnen


----------



## Schiassomat (21. Dezember 2011)

> Whoooooo das glaub ich ja jetzt nihct
> Ich hab die GTX560 gewonnen ​


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Papzt (21. Dezember 2011)

Danke   Ich wollte nur mails checken und dann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schiassomat (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja ja, ne GTX am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen


----------



## Papzt (21. Dezember 2011)

Joa naja  Hab mir erst die 6950 DCII gekauft  Und von der GTX570 DCII, die ich vorher hatte, hätte ich auch nciht gewechselt. Naja...hab ich jetzt eine PhysX Karte


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Dezember 2011)

@ Papzt
wenn ich eine 6950 DC II und eine GTX570 DC II hätte...hätte ich mir meine geiz-ist-geil-abgreifen-mentalität verkniffen und mal nicht beim gewinnspiel mitgemacht, da andere sich über ein upgrade sicherlich gefreut hätten.

naja, muss ich nicht verstehen, viel spass damit...


----------



## Papzt (21. Dezember 2011)

Ehm...klar. Ich lasse mir das entgehen, weil ich schon eine Grafikakrte habe. Ich hab seit dem 1.12 mitgemacht und nichts gewonnen und hätte es auch jetzt nicht erwartet. Lotto spiele ich übrigens auch nicht, weil ich ja auch so mit meinem Gehalt über die Runden komme...klaaaar


----------



## Sh33p82 (21. Dezember 2011)

Wooohooo, das heutige Gehäuse is der Hammer, wollte es mir eventuell bald bestellen, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und gewinne es hier!

Allen anderen wünsche ich auch viel Glück und natürlich bald auch fröhliche Weihnachten, ist ja nicht mehr lang! 

Viele Grüße vom Schaf!!!


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (21. Dezember 2011)

caduzzz: was gehtn mit dir? weil du nicht gewonnen hast, musst du jetzt doch nicht über die glücklichen gewinner herziehen.
finde ich ja mal total flop. angenommen du hättest gewonnen und ne fette karte, dann hättest du dich mindestens genauso gefreut,...leute gibts 

meinen glückwunsch und viel spaß unso


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Dezember 2011)

hehe,

um es nochmal klar zu stellen: ich mißgönne keinem die gewinne! ABER ich mache z.b. nur mit wenn es bei mir ein upgrade wäre (z.b. die gtx580 zu meiner 560ti), mitmachen um hauptsache irgendwas zu gewinnen, ob ich es brauche oder nicht,ja ka, mache ich halt nicht.

und wenn ich nicht mit meinem gehalt klar kommen würde, gebe ich nicht viel geld für zwei teure grakas aus

naja, btt


----------



## SamsonRade (21. Dezember 2011)

Viel Spass damit


----------



## Papzt (21. Dezember 2011)

Das mit dem Gehalt war ein Beispiel. Ich komme gut damit aus und trotzdem spiele ich Lotto....heißt das jetzt, dass das ebenso falsch ist da ich das Geld eh nciht gebrauchen kann?! 
Ich habe mir die 570 gekauft, da ich eine neue Karte brauchte, dann gemerkt wie kacke sie ist, sie wieder verkauft und für "den Erlös" mir die 6950 gekauft...
Egal tut hier nichts zur Sache.
Viel Glück euch allen. Hoffentlich gewinnt heut einer, der kein Gehäuse hat damit es sich auch lohnt


----------



## matti30 (21. Dezember 2011)

@Papzt

rechtfertige dich doch nicht, du hast gewonnen, das freut uns und aus. 

Heut mach ich auch wieder nich mit, hab schon mein Lian Li und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Wie ich vorher schon schrob, am 24. ist der "och, schon wieder nix gewonnen" Spuk endlich vorbei


----------



## Fack the Duck (21. Dezember 2011)

ist doch echt egal ob es ein Upgate für den PC ist oder nicht...wenn ich es gewinne und meine jetztigen Komponeten sind besser dann verschenke ich es halt an nen Kumpel oder es kommt in den Rechner meiner freundin...es gibt immer einen Grund mitzumachen. Ich denke man sollte nicht nur an sich denken sonder auch an seine Mitmenschen und denen das dann schenken wenn man es selbst nicht braucht...


----------



## Schiassomat (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab`s doch gesagt, alles was teurer als eine 520er ist ruft Neider hervor.

Trauri traurig wenn man niemanden etwas gönnt


----------



## Prezimus (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube hier kann man nichts gewinnen,...


----------



## Schiassomat (21. Dezember 2011)

@Prezimus

Wie kommst du denn da drauf?


----------



## Black_Beetle (21. Dezember 2011)

إنني أشارك في المسابقة


----------



## Black_Beetle (21. Dezember 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gehalt war ein Beispiel. Ich komme gut damit aus und trotzdem spiele ich Lotto....heißt das jetzt, dass das ebenso falsch ist da ich das Geld eh nciht gebrauchen kann?!
> Ich habe mir die 570 gekauft, da ich eine neue Karte brauchte, dann gemerkt wie kacke sie ist, sie wieder verkauft und für "den Erlös" mir die 6950 gekauft...
> Egal tut hier nichts zur Sache.
> Viel Glück euch allen. Hoffentlich gewinnt heut einer, der kein Gehäuse hat damit es sich auch lohnt


 
Nein ehrlich! Lass den doch sabbern. Ich gönne es dir denn etwas zu Gewinnen ist im Leben sehr selten ausser man schreibt an jedes gewinnspiel 1000 Postkarten damit die Chance sich erhöht.  Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Schiassomat (21. Dezember 2011)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> إنني أشارك في المسابقة


 
Watn datn


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Dezember 2011)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Watn datn



Gibts auch schon in andern Threads, nicht ganz meine Sprache


----------



## Schiassomat (21. Dezember 2011)

ist mein Freund

  إنني أشارك في المسابقة  -----> Ich nehme an dem Wettbewerb teil


----------



## Dennisth (21. Dezember 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> Whoooooo das glaub ich ja jetzt nihct
> Ich hab die GTX560 gewonnen


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch obwohl ich die auch gerne hätte.  Wie wäre es: Du verschenkst deine alte Karte... Ich nehme die gerne 

Wenigstens haben sich schon 4 Gewinner gemeldet die nicht erst seit dem 01.12.2011 dabei sind 

Ich hoffe ich gewinne auch eine Grafikkarte. Könnte eine gebrauchen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Dezember 2011)

Anidees AI-6B Midi-Tower geil.   Was für ein traum  aber das wird es auch bleiben.


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Dezember 2011)

Ein Tower wäre echt was feines


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Dezember 2011)

jo und ich könnte meine komplette Wakü unterbringen, denn jetzt hängt ein teil draußen.
Wenn ihn bekommen würde, wäre ein PCGH-Tagebuch was ich hier führen würde, incl. Teamspeak3 zum Live besprechen.


----------



## matti30 (21. Dezember 2011)

schon wieder nicht gewonnen, ach...hab ja gar net mitgemacht 
Wie schon erwähnt, bin mit meinem Lian Li zufrieden. Gratuliere schonmal dem Gewinner und hoff, dass es nicht einer von den Neuanmeldern ist.^^


----------



## Artas (21. Dezember 2011)

Scheint so als ob ich heute auch nicht gewonnen habe. Mein Bruder hätte sich sicher über ein Ersatz für sein LC-Power Gehäuse gefreut.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Dezember 2011)

tja, ich auch nicht, ist aber nicht anders zu erwarten. Mache bei PCGH seit ich mein Account habe bei Gewinnspiele mit und ..............
............. Nix. Aber Egal.


----------



## black_porkfire (21. Dezember 2011)

Nicht gewonnen, aber ich hab ja ein Gehäuse


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Dezember 2011)

Leider nicht gewonnen


----------



## CiD (22. Dezember 2011)

Woher wisst ihr denn das ihr nicht gewonnen habt ?
Wurdet Ihr schon benachrichtigt ? Ich hatt auch Teilgenommen, ein neuen Tower könnte ich ganz dringend gebrauchen aber tappe noch im Dunkeln ob gewinnen oder nicht. 

Hat sich gerade erledigt, auch ich bin einer der nicht "Glücklichen".


----------



## biohaufen (22. Dezember 2011)

Man kriegt eine E-Mail!


----------



## Elberfelder (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin ja erst seit diesem Jahr hier mit dabei und möchte aber sagen daß ich das ganz toll finde mit dem Adventskalender. Überhaupt finde ich PCGh sehr gut , mir wurde schon das ein oder andere mal hier geholfen und ich lerne jeden Tag auf dieser schönen Seite etwas dazu .

Ich wünsche euch allen schöne Weihnachten und viel Spass beim Geschenke auspacken , und das uns diese Seite noch sehr lange erhalten bleibt:


----------



## Payne6t6 (22. Dezember 2011)

Die Jungs von PCGH sollten den Kalender das ganze Jahr betreiben - ich wette n Fuffi drauf, dass die Community stark wachsen würde, damit auch die Werbeeinnahmen und letztendlich rentiert sich die Geschichte für PCGH UND für die User 
Is ne klassische Win-Win Geschichte


----------



## matti30 (22. Dezember 2011)

boah, ich seh eine Benachrichtigung, denk schon das schlimmste, dabei wurde nur mitgeteilt, das einem User mein Beitrag gefällt 

Ich weiß ja eh schon, dass ich nix gewinnen werde... von daher gratuliere ich schonmal dem heutigen Gewinner


----------



## kruemelgirl (22. Dezember 2011)

@matti, dein Rechner ist doch eh schon top


----------



## matti30 (22. Dezember 2011)

bin auch nur auf ne 580 GTX scharf, aber wenn man sowas als Hobby hat, kann man mit seinem Rechner (leider) nie zufrieden sein


----------



## xTrisherx (22. Dezember 2011)

nicht mal mehr zwei tage und dann ist doch weihnachten ^^ vllt liegt ja bei dem einen oder anderem ne neue GraKa unterm baum


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Dezember 2011)

Und wieder nichts. Das wird wohl auch nichts mehr dieses Jahr bei mir


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Dezember 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und wieder nichts. Das wird wohl auch nichts mehr dieses Jahr bei mir


 
Nicht aufgeben!
Du bekommst die verbliebene GT520 und ich die GTX580!


----------



## Bennz (22. Dezember 2011)

nanana so nich herr von wurst  wenn zwei sich streiten usw....


----------



## PC-Doc77 (22. Dezember 2011)

nunja,wenn sich 3 streiten, ...  , bleibt mehr für mich 
Der Kreis der zukünftigen Gewinner bis zum 24. wird immer kleiner, vielleicht gehör ich ja doch noch dazu, 
ansonsten noch herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner, für den Rest: 
Gebt nicht auf, ich tu es auch nicht und ich hab auch noch nie was gewonnen,gönne es aber auch den Gewinnern. 
Ich werde auch weiterhin mitmachen, auch wenn ich schon ne GraKa habe (8800GT) ...


----------



## shinoda95 (23. Dezember 2011)

Guter Zeitvertreib bis Weihnachten
Hab leider noch nichts gewonnen


----------



## CiD (23. Dezember 2011)

Hatte diesmal leider auch kein Glück aber dafür jemand anders und denjenigen Gratuliere ich jetzt einfach mal zum Gewinn!


----------



## Bennz (23. Dezember 2011)

ja man wiss ja sonst zu dieser zeit nichts mit seiner zeit anzufangen ausser sich die zeit zu vertreiben


----------



## NanoSoldier (23. Dezember 2011)

Jeden Tag teilgenommen und nichts gewonnen. Und ich dachte, dass Lotto schon unmöglich sei.


----------



## NZHALKO (23. Dezember 2011)

Naja dann dafür halt nächstes jahr 2 gewinne


----------



## der_w20 (23. Dezember 2011)

ich hab die 560er gewonnen!

herrlich!

 eines kann ich schonmal garantieren, was hier seitens einiger leser immer wieder gemutmaßt wird: sie kommt nicht ins ebay, sondern in meinen guten alten chieftec dragon  mal sehen, wieviel mehrleistung sie zu meiner 4870er bringt.

vielen dank, pcgh!

euer w


----------



## Maaarc (23. Dezember 2011)

> Sie müssen für eine Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel 18 Jahre alt sein. Keine Gewinnausschüttung an Minderjährige.


Waaaruuum? Letztes Jahr wars doch auch nicht ab 18^^


----------



## slayerdaniel (23. Dezember 2011)

der_w20 schrieb:


> ich hab die 560er gewonnen!
> 
> herrlich!
> 
> ...


 
Die 560er ist in meinen Augen auch die beste Karte aus dem Aventskalender.  Zur 4870 wird das schon ein ordentlicher Sprung sein.


----------



## CiD (23. Dezember 2011)

der_w20 schrieb:


> ich hab die 560er gewonnen!
> 
> herrlich!
> 
> ...


 Unfair...Morgen ist doch erst Weihnachten und er bekommt sein Garschenk (jedenfalls geistig  ) heute schon !? 

Ich will auch!

Trotzdem: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

BTW: Warum bekomme ich keine E-Mail Benachrichtigungen ob ich Gewonnen hab oder eben nicht ? Am 21. schon keine bekommen und gestern auch nicht! Ich grieg da immer Puls und Hitze!!!


----------



## Eroghor (23. Dezember 2011)

der_w20 schrieb:


> ich hab die 560er gewonnen!
> 
> herrlich!
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch, die Insel rul0rt den PCGH Adventskalender ^^


----------



## xTrisherx (23. Dezember 2011)

wo geb ich denn mein alter ein oO wird des dann auf meiner seite angezeigt oder wie?


----------



## PC-Doc77 (23. Dezember 2011)

Cool, bei PCGH ist heute erst der 22.
Gibts da jetzt 1 Tag mehr zu gewinnen?


----------



## black_porkfire (23. Dezember 2011)

Mist


----------



## matti30 (23. Dezember 2011)

heut hab ich nicht mitgemacht, weil ich nix mit der Karte hätte anfangen können. Hätte ich sie gewonnen.

Noch einmal nicht gewinnen, dann kehrt wieder Ruhe ein^^


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Dezember 2011)

Wie viele Leute haben sich denn schon geoutet?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Dezember 2011)

Schon wieder nix .... 
Also einmal probier ich es noch ... und wenn dann nix is, dann lass ich es!!


----------



## mac1 (23. Dezember 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Schon wieder nix ....
> Also einmal probier ich es noch ... und wenn dann nix is, dann lass ich es!!


 
Genau meine Meinung. Ein letztes Mal und dann ist Schluß! 

PS.: Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!


----------



## Elberfelder (23. Dezember 2011)

mac1 schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung. Ein letztes Mal und dann ist Schluß!
> 
> PS.: Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!


 genau wenn ich morgen nix gewinn dann gucke ich erst nächstes Jahr wieder, viel Spass den glücklichen Gewinnern , und danke für die tollen Sachen im Kalender liebe PCGH


----------



## Rixx (23. Dezember 2011)

Hauptsache es trifft die Richtigen. Die die es wirklich gebrauchen können.


----------



## type_o (23. Dezember 2011)

Teilnehmen zählt! Graz allen bisherrigen Gewinnern! 
Morgen versuchen wir alle nochmal unser Glück zu gewinnen und dann warten wir auf das nächste Gewinnspiel von PCGH!  
Tolle Preise und nur einzelne Gewinner!  

MfG type_o


----------



## Psychodelity (23. Dezember 2011)

gz an alle glücklichen ....nochmal feste daumen drück nachdem sich gestern mein pc verabschiedet hat


----------



## Elberfelder (23. Dezember 2011)

Psychodelity schrieb:


> gz an alle glücklichen ....nochmal feste daumen drück nachdem sich gestern mein pc verabschiedet hat


 OHje ohje da drück ich dir aber ALLE Daumen nämlich 2 hoffe du kannst dir bald einen neuen besorgen


----------



## kraehe123 (24. Dezember 2011)

Na mal sehen ob der weihnachtsmann mir heute diese GK vorbeibringen tut.


----------



## apelhnr (24. Dezember 2011)

oh das letzte Türchen 

Ich wünsche das Team und die Leser von PCGH besinnliche Weihnachtstage. Und den Lesern von PCGH Natürlich viel Glück heute bei der GTX580.

Viele Grüße aus Thüringen


----------



## Bennz (24. Dezember 2011)

ah vllt ein böhnchen? @ apelhnr

@all frohes Fest und Futtert dehm diggn roten nich alles weg


----------



## juhu1949 (24. Dezember 2011)

Euch allen ein fröhliches Weihnachten!

Herzliche Grüße  Juhu


----------



## kraehe123 (24. Dezember 2011)

Sadt mal PCGH gibt es so was auch noch mal zu ostern ?  wer ja nicht schlecht


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. Dezember 2011)

Zum letzten Mal in diesem Adventskalender :

Viel Glück an alle ! 

Und frohe Weihnachten, schöne Festtage und n guten Rutsch.


----------



## Benie (24. Dezember 2011)

So noch ein letztes mal viel Glück hier allen und dann heißt es wieder 12 Monate warten bis zum nächsten PCGH-Adventskalender...


----------



## Alex0309 (24. Dezember 2011)

Euch allen frohe Weihnachten, ein guten Rutsch  und viel Glück


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (24. Dezember 2011)

ich wünsche allen viel glück und ein frohes fest


----------



## Schrumpelratte (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche auch allen viel Glück und ein ruhiges Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## jugorwski (24. Dezember 2011)

Die letzte 580gtx wird meine sein


----------



## Loki1978 (24. Dezember 2011)

Moep.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten und viel Glück an alle


----------



## Yaki (24. Dezember 2011)

haben will


----------



## PC-Doc77 (24. Dezember 2011)

So, einmal versuch ich`s noch und dann ist Schluß. 
Allen nochmal viel Glück und ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Devil Dante (24. Dezember 2011)

Letzter Tag, Letzte Chance... In dem Sinne allen Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Dezember 2011)

Zum 24. eine GTX 580 was will man da noch mehr


mfg 

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Teppichlutscher (24. Dezember 2011)

Lieber Weihnachtsmann, mache bitte möglich das es die GTX 580 unter meinen Baum schafft.


----------



## MonGoLo (24. Dezember 2011)

HA! heute jewinn ích! das weiß ich! ich muss es! ich brauch es! ich will es! ich habs verdient!! sonst heul ich un schubs i-was um!! uuwwääääähhh biiddeeeee!!!!

hilft geschleime? 
plätzchen? niederknien und huldigen????? aaargh ich bin ja so aufgeregt!!


----------



## donchill09 (24. Dezember 2011)

frohe weihnachten und viel glück


----------



## knarf0815 (24. Dezember 2011)

allen viel glück beim gewinnspiel und einen fleißigen und schwer tragenden weihnachtsmann (ist wahrscheinlich onkel /tante/oma/opa oder wer aus dem haus)
gruß


----------



## Jonas280791 (24. Dezember 2011)

Nochmal dabei sein, noch einmal frei sein! 

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2012!


----------



## matti30 (24. Dezember 2011)

die Chancen stehen heute sehr gut, dass ich NICHT gewinne^^

Dabei sein ist alles


----------



## Payne6t6 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ha ha erstmal schön Weihnachten mit BF3 eingeläutet, das Fest der Liebe und so


----------



## xTrisherx (24. Dezember 2011)

Halli Hallo  

ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2012  Ganz besonders auch der kompletten crew von PCGH


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. Dezember 2011)

keine GTX580 IM Kasten!!! Advent Advent mein Nerv verbrennt frohe Weihnacht wünsch ich allen.


----------



## jugorwski (24. Dezember 2011)

leute ich hab gewonnen 
jetzt hab ich zwei von den schmuckstücken


----------



## ryzen1 (24. Dezember 2011)

Aus lauter Frust nichts gewonnen zu haben kauf ich mir nächstes Jahr ne 7990


----------



## Cube (24. Dezember 2011)

Toll schon 3 Jahre nix gewonnen..... ich glaube Nvidia bringt mir nur pech ..... naja ein Leben voller pech....


Immer gewinnen die Leute die schon solch eine Karte haben


----------



## Alex0309 (24. Dezember 2011)

hey , kopfhoch   , zwar Pech im Spiel aber Glück in der Liebe


----------



## Ratzel101106 (24. Dezember 2011)

Hm... so wie es aussieht hat hier jemand meinen Beitrag gelöscht aber wieso?
Wollte doch nur wissen wer was wann gewonnen hat? Und wo man das sieht. Und ob hier überhaupt jemand gewinnt.
 Frohe Weihnachten euch allen.


----------



## jugorwski (24. Dezember 2011)

Wollte sowieso auf 3D umrüsten und da kommt die zweite 580gtx gerade rechtzeitig


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Dezember 2011)

Dann meinen Glückwunsch zur heutigen GTX 580 und viel Spaß damit


----------



## ryzen1 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ratzel101106 schrieb:


> Hm... so wie es aussieht hat hier jemand meinen Beitrag gelöscht aber wieso?
> Wollte doch nur wissen wer was wann gewonnen hat? Und wo man das sieht. Und ob hier überhaupt jemand gewinnt.
> Frohe Weihnachten euch allen.


 
Na na na. Wir wollen jetz doch keine Verschwörung aufdecken


----------



## Dennisth (24. Dezember 2011)

jugorwski schrieb:


> Wollte sowieso auf 3D umrüsten und da kommt die zweite 580gtx gerade rechtzeitig


 
Bin ich der einzige, der das nicht lustig findet? 

Tja "leider" haben wir es nicht geschafft 6000 neue User seit dem 01.12.2011 mit 0 Beiträgen zu bekommen. Wir haben "nur" 5920... 

Da das "Gewinnspiel" ja jetzt vorbei ist, könnt Ihr ruhig die User nennen die gewonnen haben....


----------



## Raeven (24. Dezember 2011)

Naja nicht gewonnen, dennoch  schöne Weihnachtsgrüße allen PCGH Lesern und Machern.


----------



## Bennz (24. Dezember 2011)

der nächste PCGH Advents Kalender hatt dann nen Sys check mit an board, da kommt son müll nich vor wie bei schimanski.


----------



## matti30 (24. Dezember 2011)

taj, wär zu schön gewesen. Aber ich hatte ja Recht mit meiner Vermutung, dass ich nix gewinn. Dabei wär die Karte durchaus in meinen Rechner gewandert. Naja, der Spuk ist ja jetzt eh vorbei.


----------



## Toffi (24. Dezember 2011)

Das ist wie bei WoW, die größten Naps rollen immer das beste Gear ab ^^


----------



## massaker (24. Dezember 2011)

Bennz schrieb:


> der nächste PCGH Advents Kalender hatt dann nen Sys check mit an board, da kommt son müll nich vor wie bei schimanski.


 
Was soll so'n Systemcheck deiner Meinung nach bringen? Also ich zB hab fast immer vom Handy aus teilgenommen...


----------



## jugorwski (24. Dezember 2011)

Seid ihr irgendwie neidisch?
ich kann die echt gut gebrauchen.
und verdient hab ich sie auch.


----------



## spw (24. Dezember 2011)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Aus lauter Frust nichts gewonnen zu haben kauf ich mir nächstes Jahr ne 7990



Ich kauf mir die sowieso


----------



## mmayr (24. Dezember 2011)

jugorwski schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr irgendwie neidisch?
> ich kann die echt gut gebrauchen.
> und verdient hab ich sie auch.



Wieso verdient? 
Neidisch ist hier sicher niemand. Du hast immerhin schon eine. Andere hier hättens vielleicht nötiger gebraucht. 
Trotzdem Glückwunsch!


----------



## Psychodelity (24. Dezember 2011)

jugorwski schrieb:


> Seid ihr irgendwie neidisch?
> ich kann die echt gut gebrauchen.
> und verdient hab ich sie auch.



naja verdient würde ich das nicht nennen ....eher glück gehabt so wie die anderen gewinner. 

dennoch allen ein schönes fest


----------



## Scorpio78 (24. Dezember 2011)

Das war den der letzte Tag und der Spuk ist nun vorbei.

Glückwunsch an alle glücklichen Gewinner!


----------



## Rayken (24. Dezember 2011)

Psychodelity schrieb:


> naja verdient würde ich das nicht nennen ....eher glück gehabt so wie die anderen gewinner.
> 
> dennoch allen ein schönes fest


 
Sehe ich genauso, na ja das teil landet eh bei Ebay, was will man auch mit 2 von den Karten, enormer Stromverbrauch und kaum 
mehr Leistung die 5%-max 10% rechtfertigen einen Sli Betrieb nicht.


----------



## Cube (24. Dezember 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der das nicht lustig findet?
> 
> Tja "leider" haben wir es nicht geschafft 6000 neue User seit dem 01.12.2011 mit 0 Beiträgen zu bekommen. Wir haben "nur" 5920...
> 
> Da das "Gewinnspiel" ja jetzt vorbei ist, könnt Ihr ruhig die User nennen die gewonnen haben....




Das sollen die mal machen !... Ich wette 70% davon haben 0 Beiträge


----------



## Cube (24. Dezember 2011)

Alex0309 schrieb:


> hey , kopfhoch   , zwar Pech im Spiel aber Glück in der Liebe



Das wäre schön


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe fast 3300 Beträge zum Teil sinnvoll aber ich habe in denn ganzen 24tage nicht einmal was gewonnen !!!!
Frechheit


----------



## GTA 3 (25. Dezember 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich habe fast 3300 Beträge zum Teil sinnvoll aber ich habe in denn ganzen 24tage nicht einmal was gewonnen !!!!
> Frechheit


 Habe sowohl letztes Jahr und dieses Jahr nichts gewonnen! Habe dabei sogar noch bei Caseking,Mindfactory, Alternate, 4players, Quelle, DMAX und und und gespielt und nirgendwo wo was gewonnen. Und das in diesen zwei Jahren....Ich habe wohl keine Glücksfee.... Sogar beim Xbox 360 Adventskalender habe ich ungefähr 120 Sterne gesammelt und was hab ich gewonnen..einen 48 Stunden Code Xbox Live.. pff.... -.-


----------



## Bennz (25. Dezember 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Habe sowohl letztes Jahr und dieses Jahr nichts gewonnen! Habe dabei sogar noch bei Caseking,Mindfactory, Alternate, 4players, Quelle, DMAX und und und gespielt und nirgendwo wo was gewonnen. Und das in diesen zwei Jahren....Ich habe wohl keine Glücksfee.... Sogar beim Xbox 360 Adventskalender habe ich ungefähr 120 Sterne gesammelt und was hab ich gewonnen..einen 48 Stunden Code Xbox Live.. pff.... -.-


 
caseking sagt dir aber auch erst am 28 bescheid lol

edit: sorry nen o zuviel.

PS: Ich auch


----------



## GTA 3 (25. Dezember 2011)

Bennz schrieb:


> caseking sagt dir aber auch erst am 28 bescheid lolo


 Ach echt ? Na dann habe ich immer noch nen kleines Tüpfele Höffnung!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (25. Dezember 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich habe fast 3300 Beträge zum Teil sinnvoll aber ich habe in denn ganzen 24tage nicht einmal was gewonnen !!!!
> Frechheit


 
Ja echt näää!!! 

Ich spiel jetzt auch nicht mehr mit


----------



## Rizoma (25. Dezember 2011)

Schade leider Wollte der PCGH-Weinachtsmann mir keine GTX 580 vorbei bringen im Gegenteil er war so faul das er mir nix gebracht hat 
Für diese Leistung böser PCGH-Weinachtsmann gibt es keine Geschenke für dich


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Dezember 2011)

Habe auch bei so ziemlich jedem Kalender mitgemacht den ich finden konnte aber nichts gewonnen


----------



## Burn_out (25. Dezember 2011)

Hätte ich den Kalender nur mal früher entdeckt. Habe erst ab dem 20. mitgemacht. Von daher habe ich nur 4x Niete gezogen


----------



## Psychodelity (25. Dezember 2011)

i bin auch schon länger hier *trotz weniger beiträge weil nur lese* und auch nichts......naja.....aufregen bringt nix  

was halt nicht sein muss ist: das die gewinnner statt sich zu freuen noch comments abgegebn die unnötig sind.

schaden freude gibs unter EGOS  nicht unter gleichgesinnten


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. Dezember 2011)

Naja, ich finde ja, dass man bestimmte Hürden einbauen sollte, um zu verhindern dass einfach tausende neuer Accounts erstellt werden um evtl. was abzusahnen ... 1 Jahr Mitgliedschaft im Forum sowie ein ~100+ Beiträge (als Aktivitätsbeiweis in der Community) sollten schon Vorraussetzung sein.


Will mich nicht beschweren, hab ja das Kärtchen vom 08. Dezember gewonnen, aber zu sehen, dass es tausender neuer Accounts (wohl nur wegen dem Gewinnspiel) gibt, und evtl. solche Leute dann auch gewinnen - statt altgedienter Veteranen - sollte bedenklich stimmen.


----------



## Rizoma (25. Dezember 2011)

Du verwechselst was das Advent Spielchen wurde weniger gemacht um alte User glücklich zu machen sondern um neue User hier ins Forum zu locken. Denn PCGH kann mehr Werbeeinnahmen generieren je mehr User hier unterwegs sind! Das einzige was unterbunden werden muss wäre Doppel Accounts und ich denke das wird das Team schon gemacht haben das sie Doppel Accounts raus fischen.


----------



## Burn_out (25. Dezember 2011)

Ägerlich ist es aber dennoch, dass sich nur um abzusahnen viele anmelden, die nicht ein mal was schreiben und pünktlich am 24. sind alle wieder weg.


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. Dezember 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe sowohl letztes Jahr und dieses Jahr nichts gewonnen! Habe dabei sogar noch bei Caseking,Mindfactory, Alternate, 4players, Quelle, DMAX und und und gespielt und nirgendwo wo was gewonnen. Und das in diesen zwei Jahren....Ich habe wohl keine Glücksfee.... Sogar beim Xbox 360 Adventskalender habe ich ungefähr 120 Sterne gesammelt und was hab ich gewonnen..einen 48 Stunden Code Xbox Live.. pff.... -.-



Ich hatte bei pcgh auch kein Glück dafür hab ich bei Hardwaremax ein Anidées Ai6 Gehäuse gewonnen ^^,

Trotzdem war das größte Geschenk für Mich die Pcgh Main ^^


----------



## PowerSTAI (26. Dezember 2011)

Na, was soll’s. 

Habe bis jetzt im meinen Leben, noch nie was Gewonnen. 
Warum hätte es dies Mal anders sein sollen. 
Außerdem finde ich die Idee an sich mit PCGH Adventskalender eine gute Idee.        
Hauptsache man war dabei.    
Also nicht alles so dunkel sehen.
Deswegen sage ich nur zu den Gewinnern.

*Alles Gute mit dem Gewinn. Ich Drolle keinen eine Träne nach.*
*Hoffentlich bleibt es euch lange Erhalten.   *

Danke PCGH für das Funn, das ich die letzten 24 Tage hatte. 


Noch ein schönes Weihnachten, an alle PCGH Mitglieder.
PowerSTAI.


----------



## DEDE2005 (7. Januar 2012)

Wisst ihr ab wann die Gewinne verschickt werden?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Januar 2012)

Zur Info: Alle Gewinner mit Preisen von Caseking sollten ihren Gewinn inzwischen erhalten haben (falls nicht: bitte melden). Sämtliche Grafikkarten verschickt Asus Anfang nächste Woche, sodass sie in rund einer Woche bei euch eintreffen sollten.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Januar 2012)

Besten Dank für die Info (und auf das fixe Reagieren auf die PN, da nimmt ein Admin seine Aufgaben sehr gewissenhaft wahr <3).


----------



## chk1987 (12. Januar 2012)

cool... dachte schon ich wurde vergessen... Hab am 23. gewonnen und brav die mail zurückgeschickt, jedoch nie ne Antwort von pcgh erhalten... normal? oder ist doch was schief gelaufen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Januar 2012)

Wir haben für alle Tage eine gültige Versandadresse erhalten und die Gewinner, die sich zuerst nicht gemeldet haben, wurden von mir angeschrieben und haben sich zeitnah gemeldet. Das einzige was ihr tun müsst, ist daher wirklich nur noch auf die Zustellung zu warten.


----------



## chk1987 (12. Januar 2012)

supi... dann wirds wohl doch noch was mit dem HTPC


----------



## der_w20 (15. Januar 2012)

herrlich  meiner freundin hab ich gestern versprochen, dass der zock/fernseh-pc in absehbarer zeit von seinen turbinengeräuschen befreit wird


----------



## Zomg (16. Januar 2012)

Ja, ne kleine Rückmeldung wäre cool gewesen . Der 16te is ja bisserl was anderes als der Anfang vom Januar xD, dachte auch ich wäre vergessen worden. Schön dass dem nicht so ist ^^. Schade nur dass es keine 560TI ist xD... Muss die dann noch mit meiner 6850 vergleichen und gucken ob der Tausch wirklich lohnenswert ist (Angst vor riesigem Verbrauch + Lautstärke :/).


----------



## XE85 (18. Januar 2012)

Das hier ist nicht der Thread um Aufrüstfragen/Pläne zu klären.

Entsprechende Beiträge daher entfernt

mfg


----------



## chk1987 (21. Januar 2012)

habt ihr schon was bekommen? Bei mir ist noch nichts eingegangen..."!


----------



## Schiassomat (21. Januar 2012)

Nop, hab auch noch nichts.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. Januar 2012)

Hier auch noch nicht wirklich ... und übers WE bin ich 'net bei meiner Lieferadresse, es sei denn, ich mache in der Nähe Party und brauch 'nen Schlafplatz.


----------



## der_w20 (21. Januar 2012)

bisher auch noch nix. hab gestern die 4870er nochmal paar runden drehen lassen, bevor sie in den schrank muss.


----------



## DEDE2005 (22. Januar 2012)

der_w20 schrieb:


> bisher auch noch nix. hab gestern die 4870er nochmal paar runden drehen lassen, bevor sie in den schrank muss.



Selbe Karte und selber Paketstatus^^


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Januar 2012)

Wenn bis morgen niemand eine Karte erhalten hat, frage ich noch einmal nach.


----------



## Schiassomat (24. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wenn bis morgen niemand eine Karte erhalten hat, frage ich noch einmal nach.



Das wäre super.

Danke


----------



## Gamefruit93 (24. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wenn bis morgen niemand eine Karte erhalten hat, frage ich noch einmal nach.


 
Heute ist das Morgen von Gestern.


----------



## K3n$! (24. Januar 2012)

Hab noch keine Karte erhalten


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Januar 2012)

Ich hänge mich rein, keine Sorge. Mein Ansprechpartner ist derzeit nicht im Büro, weshalb ich nun an anderer Stelle nachgehakt habe. Wenn ich was Neues weiß, erfahrt ihr es hier zuerst. Falls einer von euch eine Grafikkarte erhält, wäre ich erfreut, davon in diesem Thread zu hören.


----------



## DEDE2005 (24. Januar 2012)

Nope. Bei mir ist auch nix gekommen.


----------



## speddy411 (24. Januar 2012)

Ein Glück dass ich diesen Thread entdeckt habe. Ich dachte schon dass ein mitarbeiter von der post sich meine 580 gekrallt hat.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (25. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich rein, keine Sorge. Mein Ansprechpartner ist derzeit nicht im Büro, weshalb ich nun an anderer Stelle nachgehakt habe. Wenn ich was Neues weiß, erfahrt ihr es hier zuerst. Falls einer von euch eine Grafikkarte erhält, wäre ich erfreut, davon in diesem Thread zu hören.


 
Der hat sich bestimmt Urlaub genommen um die ganzen Pakete auszupacken.


----------



## jaytech (25. Januar 2012)

Hoffentlich eher um die Dinger einzupacken...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Januar 2012)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Ein Glück dass ich diesen Thread entdeckt habe. Ich dachte schon dass ein mitarbeiter von der post sich meine 580 gekrallt hat.


 Thehe, ich würds mit Humor nehmen - der hat halt Geschmack gehabt. Guter Mann.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Januar 2012)

Update: Leider sind die fehlenden Karten noch nicht bei Asus eingetroffen. Asus hat die anderen Karten bisher nicht verschickt, damit einzelne Gewinner nicht enttäuscht sind, wenn sie ihren Gewinn später als andere erhalten. Wir haben uns jetzt aber überlegt, alle vorrätigen Karten herauszuschicken. Drei zufällig bestimmte Gewinner werden also noch etwas Geduld aufbringen müssen, alle anderen erhalten in den nächsten Tagen ihre Geforce GTX 580/560 oder GT 520.

Übrigens: Es gelten die normalen Garantiebedingungen.


----------



## Zomg (26. Januar 2012)

Yay xD ich hab das erste mal gewonnen, jetzt gewinne ich sicherlich auch die zusätzliche Wartezeit  -.- oh man xD... Ne aber freue mich schon auf das Ding...


----------



## jaytech (26. Januar 2012)

Gehen die dann die Tage raus, oder sind die gestern schon raus gegangen? Frag nur, weil ich dann die Tage nen Zettel an die Klingel machen muss, vorsichtshalber...oder gibts ne Benachrichtigung?


----------



## Gamefruit93 (26. Januar 2012)

Das wäre genial wenn meine Grafikkarte die nächsten Tage kommen würde, weil ich genau jetzt meine Graka einschicken muss.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Januar 2012)

Die Karten sollten heute versandfertig gemacht werden - je nachdem sind vielleicht schon welche unterwegs oder sie treten morgen die Reise an.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Übrigens: Es gelten die normalen Garantiebedingungen.


 
 Hatte ja schon per PN gefragt, aber was genau versteht man unter den "normalen" Garantiebedingungen ?
Bei Defekt wende ich mich dann einfach an PCGH und die schicken die Karte dann ein oder ich selbst oder wie ?


----------



## Schiassomat (26. Januar 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Hatte ja schon per PN gefragt, aber was genau versteht man unter den "normalen" Garantiebedingungen ?
> Bei Defekt wende ich mich dann einfach an PCGH und die schicken die Karte dann ein oder ich selbst oder wie ?


 
Ich glaube da wirst du dich dann eher an ASUS wenden oder eben den jeweiligen Hersteller kontaktieren müssen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Januar 2012)

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-
bzw.
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-

Händler/Großhändler gibt es in dem Fall nicht, insofern könnt ihr die Sachen im Defektfall wohl direkt an Asus schicken. Ich empfehle bei der Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Support, auf das PCGH-Gewinnspiel zu verweisen (Link), damit es diesbezüglich nicht zu Irritationen kommt. Wenn man sein Anliegen freundlich vorträgt, sollte das dann ausreichen.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Januar 2012)

Ok, gut. Dann weiß ich bescheid.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (27. Januar 2012)

Meine Graka liegt jetzt auf meinem Tisch. 
Danke PCGHX.


----------



## Papzt (27. Januar 2012)

Ein Glück, ich dachte schon, dass ich die nie mehr bekomme


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Januar 2012)

Grade 'ne SMS von 'nem an meiner Lieferadresse ansässigen Nachbarn bekommen, da kam grad ein Paket von "Marketing Asus" das er für mich angenommen hat - yay.


----------



## jaytech (27. Januar 2012)

Hoffentlich bin ich nicht unter den dreien, die noch etwas länger warten müssen.


----------



## K3n$! (27. Januar 2012)

Meine GTX560 ist auch da. Vielen vielen Dank an PCGH und Asus ! 
Allerdings wird sie wahrscheinlich nicht lang hier bleiben, da ich für sie keine Verwendung habe 
Dafür können sich hoffentlich andere an ihr erfreuen 

--> PCGH Marktplatz


----------



## Zomg (27. Januar 2012)

Dem kann ich mich anschließen - meine is auch da  die Packung sieht mächtig aus - rein schau ich nicht da meine auch weiter geht - der Stromverbrauch macht mir doch Angst xD... Danke trotzdem an Asus und natürlich an die PCGH . Freut mich riesig mal wat gewonnen zu haben und dazu keinen Trostpreis ^^.


----------



## DEDE2005 (27. Januar 2012)

Meine ist da! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Papzt (27. Januar 2012)

bazinga...meine ist auch da


----------



## speddy411 (27. Januar 2012)

Meine ist auch da...schon ein Monstrum das Ding. 

Vielen Dank an Pcgh und Asus :thumbsup:


----------



## Gamefruit93 (27. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe dieses Jahr gibts wieder nen Adventskalender.


----------



## chk1987 (28. Januar 2012)

hmm... meine kleine gt520 ist heut auch nicht mitgekommen... DHL war schon da. aber leider keine Karte... Oder kommt die nicht per DHL?


----------



## K3n$! (28. Januar 2012)

Die kommt per UPS.
War zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## FST (28. Januar 2012)

Meine GTX560 ist auch gestern schon angekommen.


----------



## Schiassomat (28. Januar 2012)

OMG UPS sind die Looser der Paketdienste und das meine ich Wortwörtlich.
Die haben schon drei mal eine Bestellung von mir versemmelt.


----------



## K3n$! (28. Januar 2012)

FST schrieb:


> Meine GTX560 ist auch gestern schon angekommen.


 
Beiträge: 1
Mitglied seit: 01.12.2011

....

Aber egal.


----------



## FST (28. Januar 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Beiträge: 1
> Mitglied seit: 01.12.2011
> 
> ....
> ...


 
Ich wusste, dass sowas kommt ;D
Ich habe aber schon länger die PCGH-Seite benutzt und habe die Gelegenheit genutzt um einen ACC zu erstellen.


----------



## K3n$! (28. Januar 2012)

Nichts für Ungut, aber ich habe eben angenommen, dass viele Leute einfach nur diese Aktion "ausnutzen" 
Viele sehen den Adventskalender und die Preise und melden sich an. 
Danach kommt dann aber nie wieder etwas von diesen Personen und das finde ich nicht gut. 

Ich hoffe, du nutzt nun deine Anmeldung und bereicherst das Forum mit tollen Beiträgen 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## mclf1 (28. Januar 2012)

meine 580er kam auch gestern, per UPS.. und ja ich hab mich auch nur wegen dem Adventskalender angemeldet


----------



## muckelpupp (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

...vor einigen Tagen habe ich mal wieder ins Forum geschaut, ob des Feedbacks zum Adventskalender. Aber mich überkommt ein leiser Verdacht. Ihr könnt euch meine Überraschung etwas gewonen zu haben sicher vorstellen, aber seit ich die email der PCGH Redaktion zur Versandadresse etc. beantwortet hab, kein weiteres Feedback, nichts. Wie ich nun hier gelesen habe, schien es den meisten so ergangen zu sein - wahrscheinlich bin ich aber mal wieder der letzte 'Legionär' und hoffe, dass da noch etwas kommt, und ich das nicht nur alles geträumt habe. 

Würde mich über ein PM oder generelles Feedback eines Moderators oder kundigen Geistes, sehr freuen. 

Ciao


----------



## chk1987 (29. Januar 2012)

beim nächsten Gewinnspiel schlage ich auch eine minimale Dauer der Mitgliedschaft von einem Jahr vor. Das treibt sonst wirklich einige auf die Palmen...


----------



## K3n$! (29. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht nicht unbedingt ein Jahr, aber wenigstens ein paar Monate. 
Die Aktion soll ja sicherlich dazugedacht sein, Leute ins Forum zu holen und nicht Preise an Leute zu verschenken, die nicht mal wissen, was PCGH überhaupt heißt 

@muckelpupp: Eine Email habe ich nicht bekommen. Ich habe lediglich die Email mit Adresse hingeschickt und seit dem nichts mehr direkt von PCGH bekommen. Irgendwann lag dann das Paket (Freitag) auf meinem Schreibtisch 

Vielleicht gehörst du zu denen, die noch etwas warten müssen. Es gab da einen Lieferengpass seites Asus. Stand ein paar Posts weiter vorn.


----------



## muckelpupp (30. Januar 2012)

Danke, hatte es gelesen, als ich meinen Text schon formuliert hatte.  
Werde wohl noch warten müssen.


----------



## der_w20 (30. Januar 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Meine GTX560 ist auch da. Vielen vielen Dank an PCGH und Asus !
> Allerdings wird sie wahrscheinlich nicht lang hier bleiben, da ich für sie keine Verwendung habe
> Dafür können sich hoffentlich andere an ihr erfreuen
> 
> --> PCGH Marktplatz


 
meine konnte ich heute leider erst in die arme schließen, war übers wochenende weg. vielen dank pcgh und asus, ich mach noch vorm umbau ein paar benches mit der 4870er und dann gibts ein paar pix vom umbau.


----------



## K3n$! (30. Januar 2012)

Viel Spaß mit der Karte


----------



## chk1987 (31. Januar 2012)

grml.... meine gt 520 ist immer noch nicht da... bald beginnen die Semesterferien und keiner kann die karte hier in empfang nehmen... hoffentlich klappts vorher 

EDIT:

Sie ist gerade gekommen... Hmm... was mach ich nun mit dem Schätzchen? Meiner GTX 465 wird sie wohl nicht das Wasser reichen können... Verkaufen lohnt auch nicht wirklich, glaub ich... Naja... Evtl. als BackUp Graka liegen lassen ?


----------



## K3n$! (31. Januar 2012)

Das würde ich auch tun. 
Wie viel kostet die Karte denn neu ?


----------



## Schiassomat (31. Januar 2012)

Kostet um die 45€.


----------



## K3n$! (31. Januar 2012)

Dann würde ich die Karte sicherlich behalten.
Grafikkarten fallen ja doch öfter mal aus


----------



## chk1987 (1. Februar 2012)

na hoffentlich nicht... 

gut, genug OT...


----------



## muckelpupp (4. Februar 2012)

Bin ich wohl der letzte, der noch wartet?! Vielleicht liegt's aber auch am Wintereinbruch hier in Italien?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Februar 2012)

Update: Heute werden die beiden letzten Asus ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5 verschickt.


----------

